# RBD to Dame Judi Hench



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Well I am probably opening myself up to slaughter here but so f**k. If you're interested I'm 35, 6ft, based on the midlands and had crohn's since I was around 13. I have been training on and off since around 20 as it was the only way I could put weight on, with varying degrees of success. I've been anywhere from 9.5 stone to around 13 max.

Anyway, since a bowel resection a couple of years ago being an adult and taking my meds I've been well for a while now. A couple of months ago I decided to give the gym another go, a proper go.

Starting point; weak, bit flabby, 12 stone 4

Aim; bit stronger, bit flabby, 14 stone

currently; weak, bit flabby, 12 stone 8

diet; roughly 3.5cal, looks a bit like ( it's s**t...):

breakfast: cheesy scrambled eggs and a banana - 600 cals

snack: 650 cal shake

lunch: chicken/rice/sauce - 450 cal ish

snack: rice pudding and fruit - 350 ish

Snack/pwo: 650 cal shake

dinner: various shite from the dragon -1000 cals

evening: cottage cheese - 330 cas

Workout:

currently doing 3 days split:

Tues: chest / bi

thurs: leg / shoulders

sat: back / tri

nothing set in stone but squat/bench/dead's included. Usually about 4/5 exercises per body part apart from arms


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Slight update, 12 stone 8 is old news. 12 stone 10 this morning (and a quarter)

oh and the reason I mentioned opening myself up for slighter is I'm now on week 2 of test e. That's right, I haven't trained non stop for 10 years first, sorry lads but I need to go grow before crohns f**ks me over again :thumb


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Jesus Christ mate, bowel reconstruction?! Sounds heavy, glad you sorted it and are well now.

I think my bird needs bowel reconstruction, her farts are horrendous.

Anyway, in for this. Good luck.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> Jesus Christ mate, bowel reconstruction?! Sounds heavy, glad you sorted it and are well now.
> 
> I think my bird needs bowel reconstruction, her farts are horrendous.
> 
> Anyway, in for this. Good luck.


 Yeah they chipped out a 48cm section and then a few smaller bits that were full of scar tissue and blocking me up

makes your farts worse mate. Trust me haha


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

rbduk said:


> Yeah they chipped out a 48cm section and then a few smaller bits that were full of scar tissue and blocking me up
> 
> makes your farts worse mate. Trust me haha


 Well, that's put me off my breakfast :huh:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nom nom nom


----------



## Henda83 (Mar 3, 2018)

Good look mate had similar experience to you had colitis at 13 (also 35) had large intestine removed at 29 and they reworked my insides so could have stoma reversed best thing I did hop it turns out same for you mate


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Henda83 said:


> Good look mate had similar experience to you had colitis at 13 (also 35) had large intestine removed at 29 and they reworked my insides so could have stoma reversed best thing I did hop it turns out same for you mate


 Glad you're doing well mate, there was a risk of a stoma for me after resec as I'd been in IV steroids for 2 weeks prior. Right now it feels like I don't have crohns but we all know it's sat waiting to duck me over one day, just hope it holds off a while cos I'm enjoying life right now!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brief update on weight. Early morning, pre breakfast/post s**t weight is now 12 stone 11. Evening weight 13 stone 2.

I deffo think I can fit a second breakfast in if I have one just before or just after walking the dogs, would need to keep it fairly light though so that I can still stomach the cheesy eggs when I get to work. Suppose a bowl of cereal wouldn't hurt? Extra few hundred cals to the daily count I guess.

Chest and bis tonight on the way home from work, can't wait!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Mid afternoon hench fuel


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> I deffo think I can fit a second breakfast in if I have one just before or just after walking the dogs, would need to keep it fairly light though so that I can still stomach the cheesy eggs when I get to work. Suppose a bowl of cereal wouldn't hurt? Extra few hundred cals to the daily count I guess.


 Avoid cereals if possible mate and have an oat pot if its a snack/ second meal to fill a gap.

Cereal can be high in sugar and aren't as satiating as oats. Oats have a much greater nutrient profile, most cereals are calorie dense meaning you don't get a lot for a few hundred cals generally speaking.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I could get some of those porridge pot things youcjust are boiling water to then. Nice and quick for an early morning snack.

I want to try and creep up to 4K cals if possible so looking at all options to add easy extra cals in


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> I could get some of those porridge pot things youcjust are boiling water to then. Nice and quick for an early morning snack.
> 
> I want to try and creep up to 4K cals if possible so looking at all options to add easy extra cals in


 Sweet mate. If you got a few hundred then do an oat pot (approx. 220-240 cals). If you have a spare 600 then go for cereal.

Don't get me wrong, I love cereal post workout and I eat it most days but its not filling, its just a nice tasting fast acting carb with a decent macro profile for peri workout.

At the moment im on 125g Aldis Kraze post workout. 81g cards (42g sugar), 22g fat, 9g protein = 570 cals. I wait an hour or so and have my overnight oats.

I cant recommend oats enough. Satiating, high in fibre and versatile.

Regards, chef Endo. :thumb


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Gym done...

DB press - 3x10

incline press (Smith) - 3x10

chest press - 3x5

pec deck - 3x10

eze bar curls - 3x10

Cable curls SS with reverse cable curls - 3x10 ish

just picked up some porridge pots

my pwo shake is similar stats, I also have it for mid morning snack lol


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Wishing you all the best chap.

Are you taking any medication at the minute for your condition?

If you are I'm assuming you have thought about the consequences of injecting yourself with a potentially unsterile oil.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

boutye911 said:


> Wishing you all the best chap.
> 
> Are you taking any medication at the minute for your condition?
> 
> If you are I'm assuming you have thought about the consequences of injecting yourself with a potentially unsterile oil.


 Yes and yes mate. Had this pointed out a couple of times. Was going to speak to my doctor but decided not to. I put an anonymous call in via the main needle exchange who basically told me not to do it , in the end got to it's my risk and a bigger one than your average Joe. Any signs of infection straight to a&e. The meds I'm on don't suppress my immune system that much so I'm willing to take the risk.


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

rbduk said:


> Yes and yes mate. Had this pointed out a couple of times. Was going to speak to my doctor but decided not to. I put an anonymous call in via the main needle exchange who basically told me not to do it , in the end got to it's my risk and a bigger one than your average Joe. Any signs of infection straight to a&e. The meds I'm on don't suppress my immune system that much so I'm willing to take the risk.


 Take care then mate. Hopefully nothing happens but personally wish you wouldn't. It's your choice though and I'm sure we have all made bad choices, so won't preach to you.

Just be careful. :thumbup1:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Will do mate. Gave it lots of thought, done lots of reading. I risk getting skin cancer, every time I forget to put factor 50 on when the suns shining, due to the meds I'm on so in context....


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Bit of an off belly today, managed all my food but instead of a shake when I got home I was on the shitter. Dragons got a massive lasagne in the oven so will have the shake a bit later, then cottage cheese even later tonight

Hopefully the dodgy gut was just today as gym tomorrow!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Just remembered I had a dodgy tuna/pasta pot from Lidl today, 99p. Think that might be what upset me guts. Ffs


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Dodgy belly only lasted last night so must have been that wanky pasta pot yesterday!

Anyway, no problem, 180 pounds today so weight is still going on steady. Still between 3.5k and 4K cals a day depending on what I have for lunch and dinner.

Doing back and tris tonight at the gym


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Gym was packed tonight so didn't really stick to plan..

lat pull down - 4x8

cable rows - 3x6

t bar rows - 3x6

rotator pulldown machine - 3x5

1 arm rows - 3x8

seated tricep pushdowns - 3x8

cable pushdowns - 3x8

1 arm reverse extensions - 3x8

Pinned my left glute stood up and realised I can't keep a steady fuxking hand that side, currently waiting on copious amounts of pip


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

'Kin dragon has let me down tonight


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Why? get a tin of beans on that and itll be reet!!

Not many chips though, stingy so n so. Bet she trys to pinch some as well. pfffttt!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Nah she didn't pinch any, bunged it in the oven and went out. Had a tin of beans and a load of ketchup , no salt mind as I'm watching my health...

went down alright.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Breakfast number 2. Soz if you're on a cut....

180 pounds again today , so yesterday wasn't a fluke. Really must stop weighing myself daily!


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

rbduk said:


> 'Kin dragon has let me down tonight
> 
> View attachment 173657


 They chicken dippers? I sometimes chuck a bag of dippers in the oven when I can't be arsed then pour some curry sauce or parsley sauce all over them.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

monkeybiker said:


> They chicken dippers? I sometimes chuck a bag of dippers in the oven when I can't be arsed then pour some curry sauce or parsley sauce all over them.


 Yeah chicken dippers. I will look into tidying my diet up at some point but right now it's all about the calories. A few calculators say I need just shy of 3k cals to bulk, referencing 1-2 pounds a week at that as a surplus. I'm eating 3.5k+ right now to get a head start.

Holiday end of August so likely going to be a cracking dad bod...


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Lunch was an easy choice today seeing as I had a fat roll for breakfast

6 eggs, decent splash of milk, massive handful of cheese :thumbup1:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Just trying to plan ahead here, I go away on holiday for 7 nights end of August. Am pinning Thursdays but might have to pin either Tuesday or Wednesday of the week we go away and then Friday the week after. Can take AI with me so that will be consistent.

Given it's only the odd day I don't see any point in taking gear with me , assume dosages should stay the same ? @swole troll ?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

rbduk said:


> Just trying to plan ahead here, I go away on holiday for 7 nights end of August. Am pinning Thursdays but might have to pin either Tuesday or Wednesday of the week we go away and then Friday the week after. Can take AI with me so that will be consistent.


 Yep best approach mate, no need to alter dose.


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

rbduk said:


> Just trying to plan ahead here, I go away on holiday for 7 nights end of August. Am pinning Thursdays but might have to pin either Tuesday or Wednesday of the week we go away and then Friday the week after. Can take AI with me so that will be consistent.
> 
> Given it's only the odd day I don't see any point in taking gear with me , assume dosages should stay the same ? @swole troll ?


 It'll be fine mate just pin as close to your usual shot day as possible


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ta fellas


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

182 pounds this morning. Had a heavy day eating yesterday but weight was took pre breakfast and post s**t so I'll take. Maybe some water coming on now as that's 2 pounds in a couple of days

legs and shoulders this morning


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Gym done and starting to enjoy it more and more. I do feel like I'm missing a gym buddy to really push me though...

hack squat - 3x8

leg press - 5x5

lying curls - 3x8

seated extensions - 3x8

standing raises - 3x10

db press - 3x8

Standing dB lateral raises - 3x10 (clicky shoulder!?)

Rear delt machine - 3x8

shrugs - 3x10


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I wasn't going to post a picture yet but f**k it. This is me relaxed , although holding my gut in ever so sightly.

Need to get the Dorris to take some flexed pics I guess to compare progress? Never been one for bloody pics but would like to see how I progress over the next year


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Always slack at the weekend when it comes to eating , routine goes out the window! Deffo getting more than maint cals but not hitting the 3500+!

this should help, who needs a Dorris about the house when there's jars!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Still at 182 pounds this morning. Wasn't really feeling the gym tonight but gave it everything I had! Funny, sometimes I feel like I'm doing too much and other times I watch people doing exercise after exercise and feel like I'm doing too little!

Chest bis:

DB press - 3x8

incline DB press - 3x6

chest press - 3x5

incline flies - 3x8

pec deck - attempted but I was dead....

eze bar curls - 3x8

cable curls - 3x8

reverse cable curls - 3x12


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Not sure how many calories are on his but I'm sure there's plenty. Off work this week but stuck to my usual eating routine so all cals in for the day now bar my cottage cheese tonight.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Back and tris today, really need to start tracking weights properly. But for now I'm posting up here what I'm doing.

Wide grip lat pull downs - 3x8

1 arm pull downs - 3x5

close grip seated rows - 3x8

rotator lat pull down machine - 3x5

DB rows - 3x8

machine push downs - 3x8

Cable push down SS revers one arm extensions - 3x8

going away Friday so either need to do legs and shoulders tomorrow night or Friday morning


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

183 pounds this morning and starting to slowly harden up (apart from my gut of course). I am putting all gains so far down to natty as only 3 weeks on on cycle :thumb


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

rbduk said:


> really need to start tracking weights properly.


 Use an app mate... 'strong' is pretty good

https://www.strong.app/


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

TERBO said:


> Use an app mate... 'strong' is pretty good
> 
> https://www.strong.app/


 Cheers mate I'll take a gander


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Legs and shoulders today....

hack squat- 3x8

leg press - 4x5

seated curls - 3x8

lying extensions - 3x8

hypertensions - 3x8

no calves today

DB press - 3x8

standing lateral raises - 3x8 (no clicking!!)

shrugs SS front plate raises - 3x8

weights are going up!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Was just looking for my thread on SG to update on PIP but seems to have disappeared. First 3 jabs gave me pip for days lol. This last jab had zero pip and was either down to my hand starting to steady or because the muscle was no longer virgin. Either way the pip was not down to the juice (test e 300).

I am not going to do mid cycle bloods. However I am now fully aware that my body is full of test , shape and hardness starting to improve. Only negative so far is my face getting greasy and early signs of acne on my face. Gonna try a face wash daily/twice daily to look after that.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh. And I'm away for the weekend visiting my folks who are not normal people so my eating has gone to s**t. Doing my best to eat as much as possible but can see this weekend being a set back. Back home Monday so will pile the food down. Diet is still not entirely clean but to be honest they're easy calories and right now I just want to grow.

Mother in law just asked where all my muscles came from... "chicken" :thumb


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

Calories don't have to be 100% clean bro, but you should have an idea of how much you're eating, but judging from your log you don't really know....takes 5 minutes to calculate food for the day, try and get into the routine of it and everything becomes 100 times easier


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

S123 said:


> Calories don't have to be 100% clean bro, but you should have an idea of how much you're eating, but judging from your log you don't really know....takes 5 minutes to calculate food for the day, try and get into the routine of it and everything becomes 100 times easier


 Everything on a standard day, apart from my evening dinner, is logged in my fitness pal. I know my goal for my dinner, to hit the 3500+ a day, is 1000 calories.

You're right I don't know exactly what my calories are, but I know the minimum it will be. Weekends go to piss however I make sure I eat more than maintenance calories at least. I don't want to obsess to much whilst I'm spending the next god knows how long bulking, it will likely be a couple of years, not when I have seen how much you have to obsess to cut!


----------



## S123 (Jun 14, 2013)

rbduk said:


> Everything on a standard day, apart from my evening dinner, is logged in my fitness pal. I know my goal for my dinner, to hit the 3500+ a day, is 1000 calories.
> 
> You're right I don't know exactly what my calories are, but I know the minimum it will be. Weekends go to piss however I make sure I eat more than maintenance calories at least. I don't want to obsess to much whilst I'm spending the next god knows how long bulking, it will likely be a couple of years, not when I have seen how much you have to obsess to cut!


 It's not obsessive to calculate your calories for the day, it's part of my routine now and I automatically do it, you need to be able to know what to do if you're gaining too much fat or not gaining enough, if you're eating 3500+ calories, how do you know if its 3600 or 4400?


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

rbduk said:


> Nom nom nom
> 
> View attachment 173577


 Cripes. Bad ass scar. Hope you tell people you had a caesarean! Was actually hoping to see a big scar along starfish & gooch (bithomo) but never mind!

On a serious note, good to hear you've had surgery that will improve your health. The gym will give you focus. I always found once in the training zone and training hard, my body would crave suitable fuel to help it recover. The Dragon will likely lose money once you's reached Dame Henchdom!!

Good luck mate

Edit: reading latter posts, realise 'Dragon' is not your local Chinese.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

S123 said:


> It's not obsessive to calculate your calories for the day, it's part of my routine now and I automatically do it, you need to be able to know what to do if you're gaining too much fat or not gaining enough, if you're eating 3500+ calories, how do you know if its 3600 or 4400?


 I agree, I just don't get to weigh my evening meal especially when she's made it. Her instructions are to fill the plate until no more fits.

My goal is 3500+, and im achieving that. If I find I'm not putting the weight on that I expect I can up that goal , be more precise and/or play around with the macros.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

PSevens2017 said:


> Cripes. Bad ass scar. Hope you tell people you had a caesarean! Was actually hoping to see a big scar along starfish & gooch (bithomo) but never mind!
> 
> On a serious note, good to hear you've had surgery that will improve your health. The gym will give you focus. I always found once in the training zone and training hard, my body would crave suitable fuel to help it recover. The Dragon will likely lose money once you's reached Dame Henchdom!!
> 
> ...


 Cheers mate, yeah it was no fun but the scar looks a lot better these days. I like the caesarean idea!!!

Yeah, dragon, aka she who must be obeyed.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Just seen a few people at work who haven't seen me in 2 weeks and they all have said I've blown up and physique looking much better. Will weigh in tomorrow but think I'm pretty much averaging 2 pounds a week which is about what I expected. I am just hoping it's not TOO obvious that PEDs are involved they can of course see the amount of food that in shovelling down my throat which helps

Obviously what I can't work out is how much of the weight and look is water. There of course will be fat too which is expected and I can live with.

Weights are going up in the gym every week so the performance gains are coming along nicely too.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Another useless attempt at a photo. Hard to see if there's progress in these pics but there is for sure. Couple of weeks I'll do a side by side of the same pose.

Edit: it's clear I've been a greedy bastard today too :whistling: was deffo well over 4K cals.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Chest and bis today...

DB bench- 3x8

Decline BB bench - 3x8

Chest press - 3x 5/4/3

DB flies - 3x8 (almost)

eze curls - 3x8 (almost)

cable (rope) curls - 3x8

reverse cable curls - 3x8/6/5


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

185 pounds this morning.

So thats 13 pounds up from starting point and 11 to go until milestone one.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

And touch wood I've found a solution for my greasy/sporty face. Not easy as my skin is a pain in the arse st the best of times. Goes blotchy with usual de-greasers , face scrubs and spot scrubs. Then dries out to the point my whole face peels off.

By accident the other day I washed my face with lynx shower gel, did dry me out completely but used a slither of moisturiser and seemed ok, been doing that daily / twice daily now and my face appears to be clearing up. Will give it a while longer before I see if I need to try anything else


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sweats are coming big time, generally speaking I'm ok but in bed and during any activity it's like a taps been turned on between my pecs and shoulder blades lol. Balls have shrunk and places that weren't that hairy before are getting more hairy lol.

Anyway.. back and tris tonight..

lat pull downs - 3x8

deads - 5x5

bent over BB rows - 3x8

closed grip cable rows - 3x8

DB rows - 3x5

machine push downs - 3x8

cable push downs - 3x8

single arm extensions - 3x8/6/5


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Oh and forearm pumps galore!!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

My afternoon snacks just get better


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> my greasy/sporty face


 I use bulldog products mate and they're great.

I use the moisturiser every night. On Sunday and Wednesday I use their face wash then face scrub.

Try them.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> I use bulldog products mate and they're great.
> 
> I use the moisturiser every night. On Sunday and Wednesday I use their face wash then face scrub.
> 
> Try them.


 Which ones do you use? I used the charcoal face wash and moisturiser for greasy skin for ages so I think it might be another face wash I used that made me go blotchy. My skin is quite greasy (and gets flaky dry!?) at the best of times let only on 500mg of test lol


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Which ones do you use? I used the charcoal face wash and moisturiser for greasy skin for ages so I think it might be another face wash I used that made me go blotchy. My skin is quite greasy (and gets flaky dry!?) at the best of times let only on 500mg of test lol


 Cant remember, Ill take a pic when I get in mate ok?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ta mate


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

These ones mate.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> These ones mate.
> 
> View attachment 174149


 Yeah that's the stuff. I'll try the original stuff next like you've got there as the moisturiser for greasy skin in wank.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Dubious about today's weigh in , 187 pounds. Will check again Monday before confirming current weight.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Dubious about today's weigh in , 187 pounds. Will check again Monday before confirming current weight.


 Is that good or bad?

Down or up?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> Is that good or bad?
> 
> Down or up?


 Good! 2 pounds up from Wednesday


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Legs and shoulders this morning ..

BB squats - 5x5 (3 working sets)

leg press - 4x5 (3 working sets)

seated extensions - 3x8

lying curls - 3x8

DB shoulder press - 4x5 (3 working sets)

standing lateral raises - 3x8

shrugs SS front plate raises - 3x8

Rear delt machine - 3x8


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I and everyone else can see my physique changing , however photos never lie right? So according to these , no change. I reckon the weight must be going on my face and ass! Haha


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

Defo looking shorter mate, nice one


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ares said:


> Defo looking shorter mate, nice one


 Never believed aas stunted your growth until now


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ares said:


> Defo looking shorter mate, nice one


 Fixed


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

rbduk said:


> So according to these , no change.


 Looks like they were taken seconds apart... you just took your jeans off and opened the door :lol:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

TERBO said:


> Looks like they were taken seconds apart... you just took your jeans off and opened the door :lol:


 Mate I know?! Must be 10 pounds difference between them lol


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Slight exaggeration, 7 pounds lol.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Weight the same this mornin, which is good. Took some measurements too:

biceps - 15"

chest - 43"

upper leg - 21"

calves - 14"

nob - massive


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Struggled measuring round my shoulders but they are roughly 50"


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

rbduk said:


> Struggled measuring round my shoulders but they are roughly 50"


 Get a friend round to help... make a night of it


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

TERBO said:


> Get a friend round to help... make a night of it


 Sounds like an offer that does


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Another day, another pound! 188 pounds this morning. Of course I'm happy, mass gain was the plan, by Christ I wasn't expecting it to go on this quick though. I'll keep doing what I'm doing but i am starting to consider cleaning my diet up a little and/or reducing cals slightly.

Gains are coming with my lifts in the gym too, hence being hesitant about making any drastic changes to what I'm currently doing


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Not sure where the weight is coming from :whistling:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Chest and bis done tonight. Tracked all the weights too for once. Seeing as I've already posted my skinny fat pics I may as well not be a pussy and post up my skinny weights lifted too.... just at maccies :whistling: will post up when I'm back


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Not sure where the weight is coming from :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 174243


 Ah ****, I miss those days!! Life full of Greek Yogurts, Tuna, Chicken and Greens just doesn't have the same appeal!!

Saying that I did get too carried away!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Chet and bis tonight, changed my mind on posting weights, they're pathetic, even with my justification of just being back in the gym 3 months lol ...

BB bench - 5x5 (3 working sets)

decline BB bench - 3x8

incline plate chest press - 3x8

chest press - 3x8

DB flies - 3 x 6,4,6 (reduced weight for last set)

eze bar preachers - 3x8,8,6

cable curls SS reverse cable curls - 3x8,7,4


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

@swole troll @Endomorph84 Etc. I'll hit you up in here to help me out with my goals. Conscious of hijacking other people's threads.

To be honest I didn't have an end goal when o started this thread. I thought around 200 pounds fairly lean for 6ft would be about right but I really don't think that's enough now.

I'm pretty sure I'll go past 200 pounds this cycle, albeit with plenty of fat and water. In around 8 weeks I'll need to decide what to do so I can start planning for the that. I certainly can't do another bulk as dirty as this next cycle otherwise it'll start to get really messy!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> changed my mind on posting weights


 You little s**t, I only came in here for a laugh!! :rage:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You little s**t, I only came in here for a laugh!! :rage:


 Hahaha!!! Haha! Haaa....


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You little s**t, I only came in here for a laugh!! :rage:


 Have a guess, bench should be an easy one to guess.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Have a guess, bench should be an easy one to guess.


 A plate a side(60kg).

*edit, please don't tell me you're too faggoty to use free weights so you tone up using machines*


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

Its tricky you know mate. You're never gonna be happy with your physique/ results, neither will I.

I can only suggest that you keep bulking, but take a more lean approach/less dirty.

Its all good wanting to pack on size, I get it. Its a vicious cycle though and you're gonna spend time cutting from a dirty bulk when you could be building lean muscle mass.

You're not ripped neither are you big. But id would have rather had a body fat like you have in your recent pictures than having to have to of dieted down from 22 stone.

Don't get too caught up in the numbers, just be humble. Concentrate on building lean muscle in the right places and in a year or two you'll look back and wont be able to believe how much you've changed. And if you do it right you'll look better at less than 200lb.

Times on your side mate.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> Its tricky you know mate. You're never gonna be happy with your physique/ results, neither will I.
> 
> I can only suggest that you keep bulking, but take a more lean approach/less dirty.
> 
> ...


 Sure thing mate. Certainly in no rush. My plan with food was and still is to start slowly swapping out s**t meals for better ones with equal calories. I'll get there!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> A plate a side(60kg).
> 
> *edit, please don't tell me you're too faggoty to use free weights so you tone up using machines*


 Close, 25 a side. I think I could have gone ever so slightly more with a spot.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Close, 25 a side. I think I could have gone ever so slightly more with a spot.


 You mean someone curling it? I actually very rarely have someone spot me, very rarely. I don't think I've had anyone spot me for about a year besides once doing some floor presses as I think I had about 160kg.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Sure thing mate. Certainly in no rush. My plan with food was and still is to start slowly swapping out s**t meals for better ones with equal calories. I'll get there!


 Not being funny now, being serious, you look the sort that will gain fat easily so you should tighten up your diet. Even when I was 20st I looked leaner than you do(not being a cnut, just hoping you'll see sense before you end up looking a right mess). Some people gain it easy but lose it hard, some have to force feed to gain(like me). Don't think that because someone else can do it, you can do the same, you need to find what works for you and I sure don't think McDonald's will. Your choice either way.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Not being funny now, being serious, you look the sort that will gain fat easily so you should tighten up your diet. Even when I was 20st I looked leaner than you do(not being a cnut, just hoping you'll see sense before you end up looking a right mess). Some people gain it easy but lose it hard, some have to force feed to gain(like me). Don't think that because someone else can do it, you can do the same, you need to find what works for you and I sure don't think McDonald's will. Your choice either way.


 To be fair the maccies was a one off. I can't sfford takeaways all the time even if I wanted to! But you're right my diet is s**t. I walked into this thinking I'm a hard gainer due to previous experience. Seems with a repaired gut that's not the case and the weight is piling on faster than I ever expected so I know I have to do something about it sooner rather than later.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

So do I keep the same calories with better macros? I think my maint cals are around 2500. I'm at least 1000 over that a day right now.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> To be fair the maccies was a one off. I can't sfford takeaways all the time even if I wanted to! But you're right my diet is s**t. I walked into this thinking I'm a hard gainer due to previous experience. Seems with a repaired gut that's not the case and the weight is piling on faster than I ever expected so I know I have to do something about it sooner rather than later.


 Personally I'd tighten it up sooner rather than later otherwise it'll feel like you're losing a lot of muscle which will be another mind fcuk. If your food sources are good and the right ratio, I honestly don't think you can get fat from it.

For example, try and eat chicken and broccoli or chicken, rice and some onions and peppers and drink water. Granted the first day you may manage to eat lots but after that you'll not get it down and it'll regulate itself.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> So do I keep the same calories with better macros? I think my maint cals are around 2500. I'm at least 1000 over that a day right now.


 Personally I don't count calories, I eat mostly clean and then sometimes I eat whatever I want but it's not McDonald's or other such shite. I've never gotten 'fat' even though I've been to 20st, if I want to get leaner I just replace some crap and force more protein in. I keep it so simple that I don't need to think about it, it's like my gym lifts, I just know what they are and what I can do. Maybe I've been at it too long?

If I was going sub 10% I'd have to re-assess I guess but first you need to get there, even doing it counting cals you've gotta keep adjusting.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Right if I cut out one of those mass gainer shakes and swap it for an extra chicken and rice (not sure I could eat 2 lots of that a day but I'll give it a try my macros look like this. This is without evening dinner though...


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

rbduk said:


> So do I keep the same calories with better macros? I think my maint cals are around 2500. I'm at least 1000 over that a day right now.


 Agree with what @BLUE(UK) is saying. 1000kcals over maintenance is too much. You will be adding unwanted and unnecessary fat.

I know you just want to get big and add weight but there is a smarter way to do it.

It's not always about calories. Better food choices have far more benefits. Better nutrient partitioning, better digestion, better effect on body composition etc.

If your maintenance is 2600 then increase by 300. Track your weight and if it's not moving then increase by another 200-300. 2g of protein per kg of body weight, 15-30% of your calories from fat and the rest from carbs.

2lb per week weight gain will be majority fat. What's the point of getting fatter for the sake of it.

Ideally all of your calories should be clean. If you only need 3000 odd calories then it should be a breeze.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

This is definitely the talking to I needed. Diet changes start tomorrow. I'll not do anything to drastic. Swapping those nasty shakes out for food should be an easy start


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Right, diet today...

cheesy scrambled eggs - 552 cals

mass gainer shake mid morning - 640 cals (need to rid this)

chicken with vegetable rice - 610 cals

high protein yoghurt - 121 cals

cottage cheese mid afternoon - 297 cals

2220 in total. So need roughly 800 from evening meal


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Slight edit, just going to have the yoghurt this afternoon and the cottage cheese for supper


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Right, diet today...
> 
> cheesy scrambled eggs - 552 cals
> 
> mass gainer shake mid morning - 640 cals (need to rid this)


 Why not swerve the cheesy scrambled eggs and the mass gainer shake mate and just have a better rounded meal (of oats or something) around 800 cals. That way you can have a desert after dinner too.

What do you do for a job mate? office based or outside etc.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Office based, most of the time anyway. I was planning to drop the cheese from my eggs, swap the mid morning shake for oats. Would that look better?

Im not too fussed on desert, usually just have a tub of cottage cheese later on the evening


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> I was planning to drop the cheese from my eggs, swap the mid morning shake for oats.


 Drop the cheese and the eggs all together if you can and have overnight protein oats.

They're delicious, can be made in batches, full of fibre and can keep you satiated for hours.

I work in an office too and have a cool bag, I keep my food for the day in one of them.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I thought scrambled eggs for breakfast was good! I'll google overnight oats and see what it's all about.

Replaced my usual tin of riced pudding with the below this afternoon:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> I thought scrambled eggs for breakfast was good!


 Lol, it is?! Just boring init.

Get some quality oat down ye gullet.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> Lol, it is?! Just boring init.
> 
> Get some quality oat down ye gullet.


 What does 800 cals of overnight oats look like as a recipe mate?

Gonna keep tomorrow similar today apart from swapping the morning mass shake for porridge with a bit of syrup in. 3k cals a day from now on and will see how things go at that for the next few weeks.

I've run out of whey protein so ordering a massive tub of that so I can add a shake or 2 a day in as needed with lower cals/sugar than the mass gainer

got a full tub of mass gainer which I'll keep for emergencies :whistling:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> What does 800 cals of overnight oats look like as a recipe mate?
> 
> Gonna keep tomorrow similar today apart from swapping the morning mass shake for porridge with a bit of syrup in. 3k cals a day from now on and will see how things go at that for the next few weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

That's how I do mine mate.

Put the jumbo oats (and blueberries if desired) in the container.

Put the whey and the milk in a shaker and mix. Then pour over the oats.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ta mate. How long does it need in the fridge ? 12 hours?

ill pick some proper oats up tomorrow and give it a try.

Not gonna lie I though on a bulk I could get away with eating as much of anything (obviously lots of protein) as I could but my precious experience has been a whole lot different to this bulk. I never used to be able to get the food down so that way of thinking worked. My goals always used to be just size. Seems now I can actually eat and grow properly so all the above advise greatly appreciated!

What rate of weight gain should I be aiming for for a sensible bulk? I had a pound a week in mind, clearly the rate so far is a tad OTT.....


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have NEVER in my life been considered remotely fat, dragon said I had moobs the other day :lol:


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

rbduk said:


> Ta mate. How long does it need in the fridge ? 12 hours?
> 
> ill pick some proper oats up tomorrow and give it a try.
> 
> ...


 1lb per week would be decent. At present you are gaining 4lbs per week. You are well over your maintenance.

At least you were actually eating though, and you know that if the scales aren't moving then your not eating enough.

I just don't want you to get into a mindset of chasing scale weight. I've done the same many years ago and it's not ideal. End up gaining fat just to see the scale move where as the main goal is to add lean tissue.

You can get away with a couple of cheats through the week as long as the majority is clean.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

boutye911 said:


> 1lb per week would be decent. At present you are gaining 4lbs per week. You are well over your maintenance.
> 
> At least you were actually eating though, and you know that if the scales aren't moving then your not eating enough.
> 
> ...


 I'm not a massive eater so don't need cheats. If anything it may be when I take the kids out for food a couple of times a month or when it's jot easy for me to take food with me to work. Holiday next week will be an absolute write off so I need to be extra good till then by the looks of it!

I'll keep an eye on the scales and mirror over the next few weeks at a strict 3k (cleaner) cals and see how things go.


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi mate with what your eating , most of your weight gain will be coming from fat and water. Are your lifts improving constantly this is a good gauge of putting on muscle is within your performance in the gym ,are you getting stronger , plus go by the mirror as well and don't get caught up chasing scale weight.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Mickstar said:


> Hi mate with what your eating , most of your weight gain will be coming from fat and water. Are your lifts improving constantly this is a good gauge of putting on muscle is within your performance in the gym ,are you getting stronger , plus go by the mirror as well and don't get caught up chasing scale weight.


 Yeah we've gathered I'm just getting fat lol. My weights are going up in the gym every week. I've only been tracking compound lifts but now tracking everything I do to make sure I am increasing on all lifts.

To be honest I don't think I look THAT bad in the mirror bearing in mind I've been in a huge surplus. but im sure too much longer on that diet would most likely have had me looking like s**t so now is a good time to dial it in


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Ta mate. How long does it need in the fridge ? 12 hours?
> 
> ill pick some proper oats up tomorrow and give it a try.


 Make sure they're jumbo oats mate. Anything over 5 hours is pukka


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

This dieting lark is easy, lost a pound already ffs


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Minor panic yesterday as SG disappeared again, seems he's back today for existing users only so panic over!

need to keep supplies stocked up!


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

rbduk said:


> Yeah we've gathered I'm just getting fat lol. My weights are going up in the gym every week. I've only been tracking compound lifts but now tracking everything I do to make sure I am increasing on all lifts.
> 
> To be honest I don't think I look THAT bad in the mirror bearing in mind I've been in a huge surplus. but im sure too much longer on that diet would most likely have had me looking like s**t so now is a good time to dial it in


 Good stuff mate I'm only saying as when you come off your weight will drop right down again. When eating all that processed foods consistently your sodium levels will be really high and you will retain even more water weight it's misguiding to the scale weight and you will add scale weight easy. Good that your changing it up now though.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Mickstar said:


> Good stuff mate I'm only saying as when you come off your weight will drop right down again. When eating all that processed foods consistently your sodium levels will be really high and you will retain even more water weight it's misguiding to the scale weight and you will add scale weight easy. Good that your changing it up now though.


 All feedback is welcomed and appreciated mate. I don't offend easily and am on here to learn more and try to do it things as close to best as possible.

Mass gainer shake completely dropped now , replaced mid morning one with 500cals of porridge.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

No more pizzas for lunch....


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Maybe over done it a bit on the chicken...


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I halved the chicken. Was way too much


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Gym done , back and tris :

deads - 5x5 (4 working sets - 80kg)

bent over BB rows - 4x8 (3 working sets - 60kg)

lat pull downs - 3x8 - 70kg

Rotary lat machine (was waiting for something else) - 3x8 - 130lbs

close grips cable rows - 3x8 - 14 plates?

single arm rows - 3x8 -30kg

plate tri push downs - 3x10 - 120kg

cable rope push downs - 3x8 - 50kg

single arm extensions - 3x6,10,8 - didn't note weight


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Had half a mass gainer shake when I got home and got pork steaks and potatoes for dinner. Should be near on exactly 3k cals for the day


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> No more pizzas for lunch....
> 
> View attachment 174287


 You could make that a lot more appetising.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You could make that a lot more appetising.


 To be fair it wasn't as bland as it looks. But open to suggestions !!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> To be fair it wasn't as bland as it looks. But open to suggestions !!


 'Flava it' marinate powder on the chicken, peppers, onions and a few chillis all cooked together. Served with rice. Easy!!

Can go in a wrap with salad

Can go on a pizza.....I'm allowed this as I ain't fat. Well I am but others say I ain't. 

Can be ate on its own.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Cool cheers mate. I did put some paprika on the chicken which made a difference.

This is what today looked like, appreciate it can be improved but it's much better than before and easily sustainable:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Added weights for you @BLUE(UK) x


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 'Flava it' marinate powder on the chicken, peppers, onions and a few chillis all cooked together. Served with rice. Easy!!
> 
> Can go in a wrap with salad
> 
> ...


 And add Sriracha, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Added weights for you @BLUE(UK) x


 I don't do 'counting calories', I just eat as much as I can. Trust me, if the food sources are good, your body composition will change.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Endomorph84 said:


> And add Sriracha, mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


 Never tried it, I just add normal chillis in now and again to make it easier to eat. Also helps get plenty water in. :thumbup1:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I don't do 'counting calories', I just eat as much as I can. Trust me, if the food sources are good, your body composition will change.


 I meant weights from the gym lol.

This counting calories nonsense is bullshit. If I can get in the habit of eating decent food rather than bulking my day out with shite I'll drop the counting cals too.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> I meant weights from the gym lol.
> 
> This counting calories nonsense is bullshit. If I can get in the habit of eating decent food rather than bulking my day out with shite I'll drop the counting cals too.


 I'm getting confused with you and @drwae cos you're both as bad as each other. Lol.

Make good food tasty and it'll be easy, get McD and KFC etc out of your mind as it's no good for gym performance, it's a wasted meal IMO.

Having meal prep days makes it easier too. For me it's generally Sunday and tonight although I've been asleep and now walking the dog, the chicken is in the fridge marinating, I'll probably buy salad and put it in wraps tomorrow as I'm feeling lazy but it'll work as I'll have jacket spud with 2 tins of tuna after work.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ay I'm not as bad as him you bollox. I only ate shite cos I thought cals were cals on a bulk :lol:

mill not be cheating now, my body is a temple and obviously 4lb a week gain isn't sustainable haha


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Ay I'm not as bad as him you bollox. I only ate shite cos I thought cals were cals on a bulk :lol:
> 
> mill not be cheating now, my body is a temple and obviously 4lb a week gain isn't sustainable haha


 The proof is in the pudding.....mmmmm, puddings.


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> Cool cheers mate. I did put some paprika on the chicken which made a difference.
> 
> This is what today looked like, appreciate it can be improved but it's much better than before and easily sustainable:
> 
> ...


 how do you eat 300g of plain cottage cheese..  texture is like when you cum in the bath


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> how do you eat 300g of plain cottage cheese..


 Easy mate. It's proper yummy, just about to grab a tub now! Gotta be full fat though , the low fat stuff is a bit more difficult to stomach when eating a whole tub


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Steadied out this morning at 187 pounds. Might be in my head but my stomach isn't bulging today as much as usual, would make sense after two days of not eating all that s**t!

i'll try get a picture up later, not sure if anything will show in pics just yet

i'm try to keep the same pose to see any differences, however also open to suggestions on what photos i should be taking!?


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

rbduk said:


> Nah she didn't pinch any, bunged it in the oven and went out. Had a tin of beans and a load of ketchup , no salt mind as I'm watching my health...
> 
> went down alright.


 Pictures like this please


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> Pictures like this please
> 
> View attachment 174323


 i like your beard mate


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)




----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't think my left arm is as bad as it looks in that pic, they measure equal size so must be the shitty angle! :whistling:


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> I don't think my left arm is as bad as it looks in that pic


 You're right, as they're equally as bad :lol: .

Only joking mate, I had really poor arms once mate as I never used to train them directly, much (we live and learn).

I've worked hard on them, they're still weak. Having big shoulders doesn't help as they naturally make them look smaller.

For me frequency was key, hitting them directly up to 3 times a week. Often very heavy 3-5 reps and other times higher reps 10-15, sometimes 20.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

@rbduk (rubberduck) face looks angry so channel this into your lifting sessions and you'll progress much better. :thumbup1:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> @rbduk (rubberduck) face looks angry so channel this into your lifting sessions and you'll progress much better. :thumbup1:


 I swear I'm more annoyed at how ugly these pics make me look than my lack of any muscle. I'm way better looking than these pics would have you think.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

rbduk said:


> I'm way better looking than these pics would have you think.


 It's what's on the inside that matters eh


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

TERBO said:


> It's what's on the inside that matter eh


 Yeah I'm the fu**ing hulk inside


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

so mates leaving do at work last night. i ate clean all day, same food as day before albeit slightly less so calorie count by 5 was a fair bit lower. went out for a burger which i'd estimate was around 1500 calories, all in all not bad, however had a drink for the first time in months. i now remember why stopping drinking when i started back t the gym was such an easy endeavor! spent loads of dosh and feel like s**t this morning. my fat gut was in my mind though! had a few pints then switched to large gins with slimline tonic :thumbup1:

really fancy a dirty breakfast this morning but not happening. cant stomach scrambled eggs so gonna have some weetabix to the same calorie count instead, lots of water then legs tonight to sweat some of this beer out!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Weetabix went down well! Limited myself to 6

mid morning oats

lunch and my favourite sauce (not too much though obvz..)


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Legs and shoulders .. it'll come as no surprise my legs are weak as f**k but I really struggle with squats for some reason...

squats - 80kg - 4x8

leg press - 170kg - 3x8

lying curls - 55kg - 3x8/7/6

seated extensions - 56kg - 3x10

seated calf raises - 20kg - 3x8 with pause

DB press - 20kg- 3x8/6/4

DB lateral raises - 12.5kg - 3x8

Shrugs- 80kg x3x8

SS

Front plate raises 15kg - 3x8


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> it'll come as no surprise my legs are weak as f**k but I really struggle with squats for some reason...


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> View attachment 174359


 That picture is deceiving :whistling:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> That picture is deceiving :whistling:


 I was thinking it must be too.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I was thinking it must be too.


 I think it's the angle. They're ducking massive in real life


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> but I really struggle with squats for some reason...


 How come mate? I've also got Squat issues. Mine were Hamstring related which is why I'm focusing so much on Hamstrings at the moment. I'd neglected them pretty badly but RDLs are sorting them out slowly but surely.

@Endomorph84 noticed my problem first in a Rack Pull video and then I ran a Glute-Ham Raise Test which basically confirmed how useless my Hamstrings were and I worked out this was the reason for my poor squats. I had poor Hamstring mobility as well, they were very tight.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> How come mate? I've also got Squat issues. Mine were Hamstring related which is why I'm focusing so much on Hamstrings at the moment. I'd neglected them pretty badly but RDLs are sorting them out slowly but surely.
> 
> @Endomorph84 noticed my problem first in a Rack Pull video and then I ran a Glute-Ham Raise Test which basically confirmed how useless my Hamstrings were and I worked out this was the reason for my poor squats. I had poor Hamstring mobility as well, they were very tight.


 I can't pin it down as to what the issue is. Some might be in my head as I broke my knee 20 years ago. Even just body weight I can't go arse down, I stop around 90 degree ish, maybe just past. They do hurt my knees but I'm not sure if my issue is physical or mental. My plan was to do leg press first and then much lighter squats to try and get to a stage where I feel comfortable squatting before adding weights


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> can't pin it down as to what the issue is.


 It'll more than likely be a weak posterior chain/ core mate. But what people don't realise is your posterior chain is made up of your hips/ glutes/ pelvis/ lower back.

Massive contributing factors to a squat are hip, ankle and knee mobility also.

Most I ever squatted was 180kg and deadlifted 245kg, then I dislocated my knee. After the knee surgery I lost all power and strength in my posterior chain. After working hard I managed to get new PBs on Squat and Deadlifts.

The thing is, during the journey back to being strong again I hardly squatted or deadlifted at all for the first months and months.

Once I strengthened my hips, glutes etc the numbers came rolling back in.

Lower back - Hyperextensions, Good Mornings and Banded RDLs.

Hips/ Pelvis - Glute Bridge, Hip Thurst, Step Ups. Adductor and Abductor machine also

Core - Ab Wheel Roll Out, Hanging Leg raises

The truth is, you don't *need* to squat to get big legs. It just helps, massively.

Plus its fu**ing epic. I miss the feeling of knowing that the weight your about to lift before a 1RM max set or a heavy set of 3 can kill you.

If you wanna take full advantage then work in the exercises above. If not then just squat light until your form gets better. There's no excuse.

Worst case just do leg extensions, hamstring curls, leg press, lunges and calf exercises twice a week


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> It'll more than likely be a weak posterior chain/ core mate. But what people don't realise is your posterior chain is made up of your hips/ glutes/ pelvis/ lower back.
> 
> Massive contributing factors to a squat are hip, ankle and knee mobility also.
> 
> ...


 So the better option would be to drop squats and build strength first? I am happy to do that and come back to them later in the year. I don't any ab work right now so know I need to include that too @Endomorph84


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Slightly more modest weight gain this week. 189 pounds, so 2 pounds up since last Saturday.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> So the better option would be to drop squats and build strength first? I am happy to do that and come back to them later in the year. I don't any ab work right now so know I need to include that too @Endomorph84


 Yes mate. You won't ever see anybody with a big squat, dead lift or presss that has a week core


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Endomorph84 said:


> I miss the feeling of knowing that the weight your about to lift before a 1RM max set or a heavy set of 3 *can kill you.*


 :lol: :lol:



Endomorph84 said:


> If not then just squat light until your form gets better. There's no excuse.


 Funnily squatting light does nothing to aid my form, if anything it makes it worse. I actually need the weight to push me into position. Even setting the bar on my traps requires a good weight before it sits right.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Funnily squatting light does nothing to aid my form, if anything it makes it worse. I actually need the weight to push me into position. Even setting the bar on my traps requires a good weight before it sits right.


 Understand that. I feel no more confident with an empty bar than I do with some weight on, unless of course I put too much on !

Out of interest , for when I start doing them again, should a squat go down to where you arse almost touches your heals? I have never felt confident going that low and always taken arse just below knees. I see people doing both in the gym, what effect does either method have?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> So the better option would be to drop squats and build strength first? I am happy to do that and come back to them later in the year. I don't any ab work right now so know I need to include that too @Endomorph84


 Dropping squats IMO is stupid if you wanna squat. Work on flexibility, keep good form and squat.

Worse thing I see people do is leg press to aid their squat if it ain't their legs that are weak. Only very advanced people will find they've got weaker legs than core if anyone. The vast majority will have far stronger legs than core. Watch most people squat and you'll see their legs come up and core fold then drive up with their back. Legs are strong enough.

Sometimes there can be tightness in certain parts or muscle imbalances.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Understand that. I feel no more confident with an empty bar than I do with some weight on, unless of course I put too much on !
> 
> Out of interest , for when I start doing them again, should a squat go down to where you arse almost touches your heals? I have never felt confident going that low and always taken arse just below knees. I see people doing both in the gym, what effect does either method have?


 Go as low as comfortable. Your limb lengths will determine what is comfortable but lower is better but not at the expense of injury.

I actually use squat shoes that raise the heel, this allows me to get lower with less discomfort. Try a 2.5kg plate under your heels and you'll see what I mean. It changes the bar travel in relation to the body.

Be careful as often we think our arses are lower than they really are, true A2G is for genetically gifted few with great flexibility and perfect limb lengths.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Go as low as comfortable. Your limb lengths will determine what is comfortable but lower is better but not at the expense of injury.
> 
> I actually use squat shoes that raise the heel, this allows me to get lower with less discomfort. Try a 2.5kg plate under your heels and you'll see what I mean. It changes the bar travel in relation to the body.
> 
> Be careful as often we think our arses are lower than they really are, true A2G is for genetically gifted few with great flexibility and perfect limb lengths.


 Both squat racks at my gym have mirrors , albeit in front of you, so it's fairly easy to see where your arse is compared to knees. There's also a plank of wood there, now I know what it's for!

Next leg day I'll try again, I've been watching more videos on squats so I might just drop the weight right down, maybe just a plate each side and see if I can get form nailed. I'll ask get more focused core work in.

Im guessing knee supports at this stage are a waste of time? I've never bothered with them or belts


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Both squat racks at my gym have mirrors , albeit in front of you, so it's fairly easy to see where your arse is compared to knees. There's also a plank of wood there, now I know what it's for!
> 
> Next leg day I'll try again, I've been watching more videos on squats so I might just drop the weight right down, maybe just a plate each side and see if I can get form nailed. I'll ask get more focused core work in.
> 
> Im guessing knee supports at this stage are a waste of time? I've never bothered with them or belts


 I use SBD knee sleeves sometimes but not all the time. Depends how I feel and if I wanna lift big(over 200kg) although I no longer do low rep squats. Low to me is less than 3.

Have you ever done front squats? Whilst these his quads more, they do force you to keep torso more upright and better form. I sometimes do them to remind myself to be upright.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Oh, I don't look where my arse is, I KNOW. If I was to look my form would be lost.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I use SBD knee sleeves sometimes but not all the time. Depends how I feel and if I wanna lift big(over 200kg) although I no longer do low rep squats. Low to me is less than 3.
> 
> Have you ever done front squats? Whilst these his quads more, they do force you to keep torso more upright and better form. I sometimes do them to remind myself to be upright.


 I've never done front squats , however I read last night they can help with form so I've been watching some videos on them too!

I have a few ideas to play with now. I think I also need to forget trying to do 5x5 and maybe and for 3/4x 6-8 for now


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> I've never done front squats , however I read last night they can help with form so I've been watching some videos on them too!
> 
> I have a few ideas to play with now. I think I also need to forget trying to do 5x5 and maybe and for 3/4x 6-8 for now


 I sometimes do 15's but this is with 140kg but then sometimes I do 8's with towards 200kg, depends how I feel on the day or weeks really.

After I bust my knee I was doing body weight until I worked back up which took about a year or so.


----------



## Mickstar (Nov 21, 2017)

I believe you don't necessarily need to squat to build good legs, squatting requires good form and technique to be beneficial with higher risk involved if you can't perform them correctly. Leg presses often get slated but you can focus on hitting certain parts of your legs with better technique as your seated into the machine, with lower risk of you hurting yourself. Yes squats will build big legs but at what cost. You can hit your legs from a variety of different angles and with decent load knowing you've hit all areas, and not done your back in within the process.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

BLUE(UK) said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Funnily squatting light does nothing to aid my form, if anything it makes it worse. I actually need the weight to push me into position. Even setting the bar on my traps requires a good weight before it sits right.


 By light I mean around 60% which is heavy enough to stimulate muscles but light enough to work on form


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I sometimes do 15's but this is with 140kg but then sometimes I do 8's with towards 200kg, depends how I feel on the day or weeks really.
> 
> After I bust my knee I was doing body weight until I worked back up which took about a year or so.


 How much gear do I need to squat 200s? :lol:

jokes, I'll go back to basics and not be thinking I should be able squat may more than I can and see how things progress


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Mickstar said:


> I believe you don't necessarily need to squat to build good legs, squatting requires good form and technique to be beneficial with higher risk involved if you can't perform them correctly. Leg presses often get slated but you can focus on hitting certain parts of your legs with better technique as your seated into the machine, with lower risk of you hurting yourself. Yes squats will build big legs but at what cost. You can hit your legs from a variety of different angles and with decent load knowing you've hit all areas, and not done your back in within the process.


 If I'm honest I hate squats, but I do understand their importance so don't want to give up just yet


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm rubbish at this ... anymore than 5?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

hmgs said:


> I'm rubbish at this ... anymore than 5?
> 
> View attachment 174381


 Haha!!

Honestly I don't know where the weight is going ! Must be my arse and face maybe.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Mickstar said:


> I believe you don't necessarily need to squat to build good legs, squatting requires good form and technique to be beneficial with higher risk involved if you can't perform them correctly. Leg presses often get slated but you can focus on hitting certain parts of your legs with better technique as your seated into the machine, with lower risk of you hurting yourself. Yes squats will build big legs but at what cost. You can hit your legs from a variety of different angles and with decent load knowing you've hit all areas, and not done your back in within the process.


 A bit like we don't need bench press when we could isolate pecs by doing flies yet people are happy to hammer chest because it's easy compared to legs.

For me personally, I cannot get on with leg press as it actually hurts my lower back. I've tried many variations and machines over the years and can't get around it so rarely do I even look at it let alone use it.



Endomorph84 said:


> By light I mean around 60% which is heavy enough to stimulate muscles but light enough to work on form


 It's not the stimulate the muscles but more to push me down into the right groove and make me hold everything tight.

I don't even know what 60% is for me as I ain't tried 1RM on squat since I was about 23 where I was 260kg(6 plates), these days I'm substantially less than that, given my numbers I reckon a 240kg squat would be pushing it but this would be due to injury risk more than anything.



rbduk said:


> How much gear do I need to squat 200s? :lol:


 Honest answer is no one knows, my 260kg above was 100% natty, not even caffeine. Even in the years later when my back was ruined, I refused painkillers as I was so clean living. This is why I laugh when I see what some folk are doing and taking to look and lift what they do but as I get older I realise that some people are weaker than others(not a dig at anyone, it's genetics and environmental conditioning).


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> arse and face


 Looks the same thing to me.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> A bit like we don't need bench press when we could isolate pecs by doing flies yet people are happy to hammer chest because it's easy compared to legs.
> 
> For me personally, I cannot get on with leg press as it actually hurts my lower back. I've tried many variations and machines over the years and can't get around it so rarely do I even look at it let alone use it.
> 
> ...


 I'm kidding I wouldn't touch that s**t ...

ive seen plenty of natural fellas squatting those weights in the gym. I actually think less people than everyone seems to make out are on gear, I could be wrong mind


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> ive seen plenty of natural fellas squatting those weights in the gym.


 Lol, I'll bet you have. :lol:



rbduk said:


> I could be wrong mind


 Could be??!! :lol:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Lol, I'll bet you have. :lol:
> 
> Could be??!! :lol:


 I love watching blokes squat.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> I love watching blokes squat.


 Not loads of natties doing those numbers unless on YouTube.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Not loads of natties doing those numbers unless on YouTube.


 Loads was a slight over statement lol. Maybe a couple. To be fair I always struggle judging the power lifter look as to whether or not they're on gear. Quite easy to spot the aesthetics guys


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Loads was a slight over statement lol. Maybe a couple. To be fair I always struggle judging the power lifter look as to whether or not they're on gear. Quite easy to spot the aesthetics guys


 It is harder and quite often they are.

I am often amazed when people tell me of others who are taking quite large doses, often I'm surprised that they're even using as I'd have said they were natty.

Last night I was out and one of my mates nephews was telling me that he was on for 2yrs, 4ml of test 400 and later other stuff until his heart gave him big issues that put him in hospital. He showed me a few pics and at best he was 14st mostly of water. Even more incredulous was the amount he was spending with muscle food. :confused1:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It is harder and quite often they are.
> 
> I am often amazed when people tell me of others who are taking quite large doses, often I'm surprised that they're even using as I'd have said they were natty.
> 
> Last night I was out and one of my mates nephews was telling me that he was on for 2yrs, 4ml of test 400 and later other stuff until his heart gave him big issues that put him in hospital. He showed me a few pics and at best he was 14st mostly of water. Even more incredulous was the amount he was spending with muscle food. :confused1:


 Did you tell him that? :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Did you tell him that? :lol:


 He's back to about 12st skin n bone. He ain't kept fcuk all. 

I always say what I really think and my thoughts are it's not worth risking health.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Not a great weekend! Pretty much kept to my diet, although folks have been here so went out for food last night, had a mixed grill and a couple of pints. And some of mums Prosecco when we got back ....

diet today has been fine, I am pretty much eating the same thing every day, dinner changes but it's pretty much some form of meat and potatoes within cals. Had a barny with she who will no longer be obeyed today so bought myself a few bottles of cider.

Gym tomorrow, tues and weds morning then fly to Greece weds evening for a week. That week will be a write off when it comes to alcohol but I don't need to go crazy with food.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sunday night mix :huh:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Weight the same today

Will post up today's workout later. But weights or reps up on last week on all sets


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yesterday's chest and bis :

Bench 70kgx8,7,5 60kg x5

Decline bench 65kg - 3x8

Incline press 45kg x3x8

Chest press 70kg x8,6,5

DB Flies 17.5kg x8,7,5

Eze preachers - 22.5kg (plus bar?) - 3x8

Cable curls - 7 plates - 3x8

SS with

Reverse cable curls 4 plates - 3x8


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Ai now changes to 0.5mg m/w/f and going to round test off too 600mg a week. Easier drawing 2mil out that eyeing up 1.7


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Ai now changes to 0.5mg m/w/f and going to round test off too 600mg a week. Easier drawing 2mil out that eyeing up 1.7


 Increasing the dose already. Junkie. :lol:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Increasing the dose already. Junkie. :lol:


 It's not increasing. It's rounding up :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> It's not increasing. It's rounding up :lol:


 That's what I tell myself when I open a 4 pack of double deckers or suchlike, "I'm just using them up." :thumbup1:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> That's what I tell myself when I open a 4 pack of double deckers or suchlike, "I'm just using them up." :thumbup1:


 Fat c**t. Good job I don't like chocolate innit haha

in all seriousness I think it's 90mg a week more and less pissing about


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Far c**t. Good job I don't like chocolate innit haha
> 
> in all seriousness I think it's 90mg a week more and less pissing about


 That's on a good day, on a 'refeed' day(most days), I'll eat two multipacks of whatever was on offer in the shop.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

hmgs said:


> I'm rubbish at this ... anymore than 5?
> 
> View attachment 174381


 Like a clean shaven Danny Dyer that's took up bodybuilding. O'wight san.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Rushed back and tris today:

closed grip cable rows - 15 plates x 8,8,8

Lat pull downs - 77kg x 6, 5, 6

Single arms plate rows - 35kg -3x8

Wide grip cable rows - 13plates x3x8

Close grip bb bench - 50kg x3x8

Cable rope push downs (heaviest I could manage can't remember) - 3x8


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Half eaten so apologies. Steak and potatoes with a. Few beans to make up cals


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

rbduk said:


> dinner: various shite from the dragon -1000 cals


 Local Chinese take-away that deals lasagne?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Local Chinese take-away that deals lasagne?


 Lol. Nah not quite. However OP is well out of date now. I have been schooled and my diet tip top (almost...)


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

rbduk said:


> Lol. Nah not quite. However OP is well out of date now. I have been schooled and my diet tip top (almost...)


 Have you found that being a member of a family you cant always execute your written diet plan?

This is what I am struggling with. AoG and I eat quite clean but we always have evening guests or must attend some fvcking stoopid, mind-numbingly excruciatingly-boring dinner 3-4x weekly. Then my diet turns to crap.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Have you found that being a member of a family you cant always execute your written diet plan?
> 
> This is what I am struggling with. AoG and I eat quite clean but we always have evening guests or must attend some fvcking stoopid, mind-numbingly excruciatingly-boring dinner 3-4x weekly. Then my diet turns to crap.


 All the time. But to be fair it's only my evening meal and I'm a long way off needing to be perfect. Goals are the same as before , just not to become a fat bastard in the process

I am keeping an eye on the scales still but only to make sure my weight doesn't go up too quickly like before.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

rbduk said:


> All the time. But to be fair it's only my evening meal and I'm a long way off needing to be perfect. Goals are the same as before , just not to become a fat bastard in the process
> 
> I am keeping an eye on the scales still but only to make sure my weight doesn't go up too quickly like before.


 In that case I'm in the same boat. No desire to compete.

I gonna read all 9 pages properly. This will give me the desire to put up my own blog. Thanks


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> I gonna read all 9 pages properly.


 You're brave haha !

But yeah get a log up! It's great to see how different people do things and the results they get.

Even @BLUE(UK) 's comments keep me motivated haha!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AncientOldBloke said:


> In that case I'm in the same boat. No desire to compete.
> 
> I gonna read all 9 pages properly. This will give me the desire to put up my own blog. Thanks


 You should be able to look good with your lifestyle, just gotta be pretty strict the rest of the time IMO.

I know a guy that tells me that he's strict all week but then he drinks(pints) all weekend(day and night), I even saw him on Saturday. He's only about 5' 7 and about 50odd.

You can do it.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Even @BLUE(UK) 's comments keep me motivated haha!


 It's fight or flight, you're fighting and gonna show me that you can do it? :thumbup1:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You should be able to look good with your lifestyle, just gotta be pretty strict the rest of the time IMO.
> 
> I know a guy that tells me that he's strict all week but then he drinks(pints) all weekend(day and night), I even saw him on Saturday. He's only about 5' 7 and about 50odd.
> 
> You can do it.


 Fair play to him! No more booze for a long time for me once I get back from holiday!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It's fight or flight, you're fighting and gonna show me that you can do it? :thumbup1:


 Sure am. Hate to admit it but feel loads better in myself changing my diet. Not sure if it was just the volume before or the s**t food, or combination of both.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You should be able to look good with your lifestyle,* just gotta be pretty strict the rest of the time IMO. *
> 
> I know a guy that tells me that he's strict all week but then he drinks(pints) all weekend(day and night), I even saw him on Saturday. He's only about 5' 7 and about 50odd.
> 
> You can do it.


 Was on for 2 years straight.

Now off til end of year to clean up.

All lifts have gone down. Cardio is so easy though.

I'll have to be stricter with food for a start.

Anyway I don't wanna steal RubberDuck's thread; I'll start measuring and weighing then make my own.


----------



## AncientOldBloke (Dec 11, 2014)

rbduk said:


> Sure am. Hate to admit it but feel *loads better in myself changing my diet. *Not sure if it was just the volume before or the s**t food, or combination of both.


 Food again.

Always comes back to food.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

AncientOldBloke said:


> Food again.
> 
> Always comes back to food.


 I've never in my life been able to eat like I can now. Literally can't wait until my maintenance cals go up by another 500 :lol:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

So fly to Greece for a week all inclusive today. Decided on having a week off training and of course not worrying about what I'm eating and drinking. I will however be getting straight back on it the moment I am back. Following the most recent changes to diet I think I'll stick with what I'm doing on that front for now but am ready to change training around.

This seems like a good time to change from my current 3 day split to a PPL over 3 days. I've had no critique on workouts yet from you guys so am open to suggestions on a ppl routine for when I'm back.

I have been thinking a little more about my goals and currently I am thinking my physique would look how I want it to around 200-210 pounds at around 15% bf. So I still need to gain and still need to lose bf. For now the goal is to keep gaining without putting on anymore bf. I'll lose what o need to later


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It's fight or flight, you're fighting and gonna show me that you can do it? :thumbup1:


 By God , I feel there's a tight bond forming here

what else is he showing you Blue ?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

anna1 said:


> By God , I feel there's a tight bond forming here
> 
> what else is he showing you Blue ?


 I think I have won him over. Actually makes me really happy as I don't have many friends


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> I think I have won him over. Actually makes me really happy as I don't have many friends


 Haha just kidding. He gives excellent advice and is more than willing to help people that will listen

Yeah , it must be your dimples


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

As for my PPL routine, when I've switched it it in the past it's been similar to what I'm doing now:

mon:

BB bench

BB/DB incline bench

DB flies

DB shoulder press

DB lateral raises

Shrugs

close grip bench

cable push downs

wed

Deads

lat pull downs/pull ups

seated cable rows

single arms rows

eze bar curls

caboe curls / reverse cable curls

fri

squats

leg press

curls

extensions

calf raises

abs


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

anna1 said:


> By God , I feel there's a tight bond forming here
> 
> what else is he showing you Blue ?


 It ain't his legs cos the f**got barely squats hence needing to do leg press afterwards to make up for the lack of effort.



rbduk said:


> I think I have won him over. Actually makes me really happy as I don't have many friends


 I'll consider you an acquaintance once you can squat 180kg for a double. :whistling:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> It ain't his legs cos the f**got barely squats hence needing to do leg press afterwards to make up for the lack of effort.
> 
> I'll consider you an acquaintance once you can squat 180kg for a double. :whistling:


 :lol: What about 240kg press? For a double? :whistling:

just an acquaintance!? What will it take for 'mate'?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> :lol: What about 240kg press? For a double? :whistling:


 Take your shitty leg press to someone who cares.



rbduk said:


> just an acquaintance!? What will it take for 'mate'?


 I have very few 'mates', two are in my wallet in case I get lucky.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

We will be best mates when I am squatting a quarter tonne for reps


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> We will be best mates when I am squatting a quarter tonne for reps


 Ha, your lil shoulders will be crying before you hit 200kg.

I've just been in the gym and whilst nothing epic, I did some front squats as my lower back ain't feeling too great. Worked up to 170kg. If you catch me up with a back squat, I'll give you a bit more respect. Gotta be way below parallel though.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brief update in case anyone is interested ...

Seen a few on here suggest moving higher up the quad, yeah right... upped to 2ml as I said for less messing , moved higher up my quad and pip for a whole 24 hours, the 24 hours I was lugging suitcases around airports and transfers :lol:

ai is no m/w/f and notice no difference so sticking with that

not being a greedy bastard with food on holiday, but sunk a fair few beers and cocktails today and will continue to do so for the duration

sweating loads out so expecting to lose weight due to water loss :whistling:

been checking POF and can't find @anna1 anywhere so she ain't getting it, you'll get over it luv, maybe next time.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> Brief update in case anyone is interested ...
> 
> Seen a few on here suggest moving higher up the quad, yeah right... upped to 2ml as I said for less messing , moved higher up my quad and pip for a whole 24 hours, the 24 hours I was lugging suitcases around airports and transfers :lol:
> 
> ...


 Having a good time ? You're lucky , the heatwave is over . You'll love Rhodes .

Hope you have a lovely time x


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah the heat is just right!

Its lovely here too

eating well....


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

There's always chicken and fu**ing rice!!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Easy geeza

Enjoying your jollies then


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Pancake' said:


> Easy geeza
> 
> Enjoying your jollies then


 Yeah mate it's been ace so far. Long overdue break from life in general to be fair! Would be better without kids mind !


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

On another note.... I reckon I got moon face from this cycle lol. Ain't no way my face has got this fat from food, it hasn't before and I've backed the diet off with no change lol. It's ridiculous, look like a fuxking hamster.

Ive never had moon face from gear , not even when I've been on heavy doses of pred in the past for my crohns.

Should I expect it for the full 16 weeks? Srs answers along with the ****whittery pls :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> On another note.... I reckon I got moon face from this cycle lol. Ain't no way my face has got this fat from food, it hasn't before and I've backed the diet off with no change lol. It's ridiculous, look like a fuxking hamster.
> 
> Ive never had moon face from gear , not even when I've been on heavy doses of pred in the past for my crohns.
> 
> Should I expect it for the full 16 weeks? Srs answers along with the ****whittery pls :lol:


 What are you on?

Could be too much salt and not enough water(body holding onto it).


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What are you on?
> 
> Could be too much salt and not enough water(body holding onto it).


 Just 500mg test. Generally drink 2+l of water a day but some days not enough.

Was probably lots of salt in my previous s**t diet that needs to go?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Just 500mg test. Generally drink 2+l of water a day but some days not enough.
> 
> Was probably lots of salt in my previous s**t diet that needs to go?


 Could be added into the stuff you're eating and you don't realise as you're on holiday?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Could be added into the stuff you're eating and you don't realise as you're on holiday?


 Nah it's been pretty much the last few weeks. It's eother the s**t food or the gear. Not the end of the world either way, just need to know how long I wont be as good looking as usual for


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Nah it's been pretty much the last few weeks. It's eother the s**t food or the gear. Not the end of the world either way, just need to know how long I wont be as good looking as usual for


 TIL you come off or sort the diet I guess. haha.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> TIL you come off or sort the diet I guess. haha.


 Food is fixed so if it dont go down in the next week or so I'm stuck with it for a few more. I'll just have to get me nob out more often to take the focus away


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Food is fixed so if it dont go down in the next week or so I'm stuck with it for a few more. I'll just have to get me nob out more often to take the focus away


 Girls like a guy that can make them laugh. The pointing might be a bit off putting for you though.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Girls like a guy that can make them laugh. The pointing might be a bit off putting for you though.


 They'll only point and laugh until I give it a tug to get a semi on and slap em round the face with it


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Been thinking about routine switch up when I get back and I am now steering towards adding another day in. I think I can make it work...

4 day split ...

chest / tris

back / bis

off

shoulders / arms

legs / maybe some abs

I have an idea of exercises I'm going to do so will add them later but will be keeping total sets a day low and lifting heavy. think I am aiming for pretty much 3x4-6 with 2 minute rest between sets for al exercises. Time to bring on the post holiday hench!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Been thinking about routine switch up when I get back and I am now steering towards adding another day in. I think I can make it work...
> 
> 4 day split ...
> 
> ...


 My way is a bit different.

Chest/bi

Legs

Off

back/tri

Shoulders/calves


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

BLUE(UK) said:


> My way is a bit different.
> 
> Chest/bi
> 
> ...


 why separate legs and calves?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

drwae said:


> why separate legs and calves?


 Calves get done twice you lazy c*nt!! :rage:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> My way is a bit different.
> 
> Chest/bi
> 
> ...


 I prefer to tris on back and bis on chest and currently am. I'll probably decide on the day what I do on that front. Shoulders day I plan to add in lagging body parts. Abs have been neglected so then for now , calves is a good idea too!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> calves is a good idea too!


 I told your mate above and now I'll tell you,



BLUE(UK) said:


> Calves get done twice you lazy c*nt!! :rage:


 :lol: :lol:



rbduk said:


> Abs have been neglected so then for now , calves is a good idea too!


 My abs get hammered from lying tricep extensions. Losing fat will expose them.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I told your mate above and now I'll tell you,
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> My abs get hammered from lying tricep extensions. Losing fat will expose them.


 I'm not arsed about them being exposed. It's more just for core strength


----------



## drwae (Jul 25, 2017)

f**k me i just realised for the first time it says hench in the title and I've been wondering why you wanted to become M :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> I'm not arsed about them being exposed. It's more just for core strength


 If you're shaking like a shitting dog with a few hundred kilo then yes sort it out. I can't recall the last time I trained mine directly but guessing 15yrs ago as I always pull my back when I do anything.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

drwae said:


> f**k me i just realised for the first time it says hench in the title and I've been wondering why you wanted to become M :thumb


 Yeah probably not the best play on words lol


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Sit rep....

food isn't great , coupled with the heat, a bit of a dodgy belly and copious amounts of beer and cocktails my daily intake of cals fromcfood must be pretty low. I feel deflated if I'm honest , dragon says I look no smaller but I bloody feel it.

Monday is the day s**t gets srs, no alcohol , clean diet and gym. Can't remember the last time I felt this dedicated !!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Monday is the day s**t gets srs, no alcohol , clean diet and gym. Can't remember the last time I felt this dedicated !!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


>


 Good thinking. Reckon I need eye of the tiger on my Walkman when I enter the gym


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Good thinking. Reckon I need eye of the tiger on my Walkman when I enter the gym


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Good thinking. Reckon I need eye of the tiger on my Walkman when I enter the gym


 Do it haha! I had some Motivational Video running this morning on the drive to the gym! No idea whether it worked, I didn't turn the car around though.....


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> View attachment 174821


 Reminds me of my yoof. I couldn't afford sweet bands though so chopped the top bits off my cheap white sports socks


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Back from holiday now and usual blues. Weigh in showed id lost just a pound, not sure on my thoughts about that right now but it is what it is. Physique doesn't appear any different.

I was considering going straight back to the gym today and might still do but my guts are still a bit off. Main goal for today is getting food down me, I'll see how I feel later with the gym. It's technically shoulders day which is a relatively easy day....

I am now going into week 8 of this cycle, so 8 weeks left to really make a difference. I'll post up a progress pic along with updated measurements in a few weeks. Will monitor weight this week to see if any adjustments need making to cals (sticking with 3k right now).


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I made it to the gym but really shouldn't have. Half way through felt like I was gonna spew my guts up and s**t myself all st the same time so made a swift exit.

Was supposed to be shoulders and arms today:

DB press - 20kg 3x8

DB lateral raises - 15kg 3x6

Shrugs - 100kg 3x8 (2 seconds pause)

SS

Front plate raises - 20kg 3x6

next week I'll add rear delt machine and arm session. Even feeling s**t I was up on weights or reps from previous shoulders 2 weeks ago


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Ouch, all that gut issue must've done your head in, glad they sorted you out, that scar is a beast! How's it all feeling these days? except for today ofcourse.

I'll be following man, good luck, keep consistent and keep that determination/dedication :thumbup1:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Redbeard85 said:


> Ouch, all that gut issue must've done your head in, glad they sorted you out, that scar is a beast! How's it all feeling these days? except for today ofcourse.
> 
> I'll be following man, good luck, keep consistent and keep that determination/dedication :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate. Generally my crohns is behaving well since my operation but it is only a matter of time before it starts flaring again. I've learnt a fair bit about my body though and there's some experienced members on here with the same disease so I'm hoping when it does I can get through it. In the past every time it's attacked I have given up on the gym completely as the stress of managing the necessity in life was enough.

Yesterdays fun was a hangover from something dodgy I ate on holiday I think lol , seem much better today after 6 shits yesterday


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> DB lateral raises - 15kg 3x6


 Genuine question, do you "bounce" when you do these or do you hold your form? See people bouncing all the time. Asking as I'm too conscious of form most the time and tried going to 16KGs a couple of weeks ago and after 2-3 reps if I'd have carried on I'd have been bouncing and swinging.

Hope the holiday was good and a decent break.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

DB lat raises - I like to 'push' them out from a dead hang, and resist them on the return - they might only go out say 60degrees from the body, but are way more effective than swinging them up and bringing the traps into play... When they won't go past 30d that's the set over with.

Just saying


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

hmgs said:


> DB lat raises - I like to 'push' them out from a dead hang, and resist them on the return - they might only go out say 60degrees from the body, but are way more effective than swinging them up and bringing the traps into play... When they won't go past 30d that's the set over with.
> 
> Just saying


 See I do these completely differently. I lean slightly forward to take the traps out of play and go for the full ROM, with a slight bend in the elbow.

Just noticed the weight I use seems really low for these. Maybe I'm just emptying myself on OHP beforehand.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Genuine question, do you "bounce" when you do these or do you hold your form? See people bouncing all the time. Asking as I'm too conscious of form most the time and tried going to 16KGs a couple of weeks ago and after 2-3 reps if I'd have carried on I'd have been bouncing and swinging.
> 
> Hope the holiday was good and a decent break.


 I don't bounce them. I stop between reps. Always stopped as most gyms I've used have metal DBs, current are rubber though. It could be argued there's a slight body 'flex' on each push up though. I do recall watching a video saying that slight is ok?

i started super low on these , like 2.5kg as my right shoulder 'clicked ' on anything higher. The click has gone now so I'll stick on 15kg until I hit 3 lots of 8 comfortably


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> See I do these completely differently. I lean slightly forward to take the traps out of play and go for the full ROM, with a slight bend in the elbow.
> 
> Just noticed the weight I use seems really low for these. Maybe I'm just emptying myself on OHP beforehand.


 I lean ever so slightly forward too with slightly bent arms.


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Y'all not be doing the monkey dance, will ya? Dip at the bottom, do at the top!?

:bounce:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

hmgs said:


> Y'all not be doing the monkey dance, will ya? Dip at the bottom, do at the top!?
> 
> :bounce:


 It varies, someone posted the below video which is what I follow


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

[email protected] the form police ready to warn everyone about a bit of momentum which is inevitable for just about anyone once they go above a certain weight. Heavy and light weights have their place as constant heavy or light IMO leads to injury or stalling progress.

For me personally, I generally class under 20kg as light-medium weight as at times I'll push heavy and do around 30kg. I lean forwards slightly and lock arms pulling the rear delts in as I get to the top of the movement.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Let's be honest we ain't gonna get big lifting light weights. But at the same time there's no way I'm bouncing around like a clown in the middle of the gym just to look like I can lift heavier than I really can.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Let's be honest we ain't gonna get big lifting light weights. But at the same time there's no way I'm bouncing around like a clown in the middle of the gym just to look like I can lift heavier than I really can.


 Haha, exactly mate.

Was bouncing I was interested in as I keep seeing it, not momentum as that's obviously guaranteed. Unless we're saying "swinging like a nutter" is momentum lmao. Think I've got Lat issues anyway which is from a repetitive injury. Hopefully I'll get up to those 16s soon enough!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Haha, exactly mate.
> 
> Was bouncing I was interested in as I keep seeing it, not momentum as that's obviously guaranteed. Unless we're saying "swinging like a nutter" is momentum lmao. Think I've got Lat issues anyway which is from a repetitive injury. Hopefully I'll get up to those 16s soon enough!


 Aye keep going mate it'll come!

Tonight is leg day and I'm doing a bit of work on my weakest exercise, squats. Not looking forward to it one bit


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DRKE said:


> Haha, exactly mate.
> 
> Was bouncing I was interested in as I keep seeing it, not momentum as that's obviously guaranteed. Unless we're saying "swinging like a nutter" is momentum lmao. Think I've got Lat issues anyway which is from a repetitive injury. Hopefully I'll get up to those 16s soon enough!


 Top n bottom line is to try and keep the little finger the highest throughout the movement with control unless you want more front delt work.



rbduk said:


> Aye keep going mate it'll come!
> 
> Tonight is leg day and I'm doing a bit of work on my weakest exercise, squats. Not looking forward to it one bit


 Learn to love squats, make it your favourite exercise.

Think about it, I've done it for so long that I hate bench press and bicep training. It sure wasn't this way when I started.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Aye keep going mate it'll come!
> 
> Tonight is leg day and I'm doing a bit of work on my weakest exercise, squats. Not looking forward to it one bit


 Good luck mate and I know that feeling. I'm going to embarrass myself on here (again) and put up some videos of my weak squats. I'm doing something wrong but I can't work it out so hopefully with a video from the side someone will work it out.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Well my guts are better today but still dodgy so I stuck to just legs rather than tagging anything else on:

Squats (A2G): 20kg x 8, 40kg x 6, 50kg x 6, 60kg x 4,

70kg x 1, 60kg x 2, 50kg x 2

Press : 160kg x 6, 180kg x 3x 6

Lying curls : 55kg 3x8

Seated extensions: 63kg 3 x 8

Seated calves (2 sec pause): 30kg x 5, 25kg 3x6


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excuse the flitting weights on squats I was just re finding myself. Used a plank of wood to raise heels, sunk down as low as my body allowed me which was pretty much a2g. On 70kg I managed 1 rep, the second attempt I had to drop the bar


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Excuse the flitting weights on squats I was just re finding myself. Used a plank of wood to raise heels, sunk down as low as my body allowed me which was pretty much a2g. On 70kg I managed 1 rep, the second attempt I had to drop the bar


 How high was the plank?

70kg is like 25kg a side?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> How high was the plank?
> 
> 70kg is like 25kg a side?


 3/4 inch maybe? Yes 25kg a side. I have no shame in admitting it or doing it in the gym lol. A2G is a movement I have never done before so needed to find my limits so I can work up


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> 3/4 inch maybe? Yes 25kg a side. I have no shame in admitting it or doing it in the gym lol ,


 Was just asking as i was unsure if you hadn't counted the bar weight too.

What id do if it was me would be stuck with just 60 max and get used to doing reps for example, 5 sets of 10 but do them so you do the 10 reps almost individual reps so that you can 'find your groove' if that makes sense? You may shuffle feet around and tweak on each rep til it feels best, then if you get it, stick at that groove and finish your 10.

Then do same for next set til eventually everytime you set up, it's almost perfect everytime then start moving the weights up or if the sets feel too easy.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Also, why did you have to drop the bar?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Was just asking as i was unsure if you hadn't counted the bar weight too.
> 
> What id do if it was me would be stuck with just 60 max and get used to doing reps for example, 5 sets of 10 but do them so you do the 10 reps almost individual reps so that you can 'find your groove' if that makes sense? You may shuffle feet around and tweak on each rep til it feels best, then if you get it, stick at that groove and finish your 10.
> 
> Then do same for next set til eventually everytime you set up, it's almost perfect everytime then start moving the weights up or if the sets feel too easy.


 Yeah that makes sense. I think I can learn to love them now I am learning more about them and have found that I can go low and get back up again. I don't know if the plank helped or I'd it was in my head but I really felt like I was pushing through my heals today.

Next week I was intending on going for reps on 50 then adding weight every week but 60 might work.

I dropped the bar as I literally couldn't get back up again. I had the rods in the rack so it didn't have far to drop.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Yeah that makes sense. I think I can learn to love them now I am learning more about them and have found that I can go low and get back up again. I don't know if the plank helped or I'd it was in my head but I really felt like I was pushing through my heals today.
> 
> Next week I was intending on going for reps on 50 then adding weight every week but 60 might work.
> 
> I dropped the bar as I literally couldn't get back up again. I had the rods in the rack so it didn't have far to drop.


 Sometimes simply learning and getting the technique can help immensely and in turn helping you to enjoy them.

Enjoy learning it then enjoy the weight. I didn't do this, I just piled the weight on and forced it, got good numbers but I'm older and wiser now and have had setbacks but I just cut back and go again.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Sometimes simply learning and getting the technique can help immensely and in turn helping you to enjoy them.
> 
> Enjoy learning it then enjoy the weight. I didn't do this, I just piled the weight on and forced it, got good numbers but I'm older and wiser now and have had setbacks but I just cut back and go again.


 I went heavier in the past and only ever managed 90 degrees at best. Think my heaviest was 140 but that was years ago and I hated them then. I think going low and light will help me enjoy them

adding another day in will help too as I don't have to think about keeping any reserves for shoulders!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

rbduk said:


> Yesterdays fun was a hangover from something dodgy I ate on holiday I think lol , seem much better today after 6 shits yesterday


 Haha, that's plenty of shits man, good to hear you emptied it all out and feeling better.

Good session man, a2g, well done. Can't beat those pauses in calf raises eh, that beautiful burn


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Redbeard85 said:


> Haha, that's plenty of shits man, good to hear you emptied it all out and feeling better.
> 
> Good session man, a2g, well done. Can't beat those pauses in calf raises eh, that beautiful burn


 Cheers mate, I'm another pound down this morning but as strength is still increasing I'm not too concerned. Hopefully by Monday I'll be back to full health and can start getting all my food down again


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

rbduk said:


> Cheers mate, I'm another pound down this morning but as strength is still increasing I'm not too concerned. Hopefully by Monday I'll be back to full health and can start getting all my food down again


 That's great man, you're going for physique and strength right? Seems like you're on the right track. Definitely take the weekend to heal up and get back to your regular not holiday eating plans. We adjust in the mind first and then the body has to catch up haha, always holding us back haha!!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Redbeard85 said:


> That's great man, you're going for physique and strength right? Seems like you're on the right track. Definitely take the weekend to heal up and get back to your regular not holiday eating plans. We adjust in the mind first and then the body has to catch up haha, always holding us back haha!!


 I know it's u unpopular but my goals are.. sticking at the gym as I enjoy it and when I'm not going I do very little else with my evenings other than feel sorry for myself, physique next and then strength. I love the feeling of seeing extra weight on the bar but ultimately what keeps me in the gym is looking better and that feeling of achievement. I've spent all my life , with small breaks where I've managed to hit the gym hard and grow a little, being a skinny 6ft bloke and it gets you down after a bit. Ideally I'd like my current weight to be a fall back for when my crohns flares bad again so aiming to pile on enough size to make that possible.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

rbduk said:


> I know it's u unpopular but my goals are.. sticking at the gym as I enjoy it and when I'm not going I do very little else with my evenings other than feel sorry for myself, physique next and then strength. I love the feeling of seeing extra weight on the bar but ultimately what keeps me in the gym is looking better and that feeling of achievement. I've spent all my life , with small breaks where I've managed to hit the gym hard and grow a little, being a skinny 6ft bloke and it gets you down after a bit. Ideally I'd like my current weight to be a fall back for when my crohns flares bad again so aiming to pile on enough size to make that possible.


 I wouldn't say it's unpopular man, reminds me off Arnie telling everyone, it doesn't matter what you train for, for girls etc haha. Guys a legend and speaks the truth, it really doesn't matter, the fact that you're doing it is more than most people even think about when it comes to fitness and health.

It's like folk lauging at fatties in the gym or running in the street, at least their doing something right for that same feeling of achievement. Not that I'm comparing you to fatty, just the same mindset. f**k popular, you have a goal and working towards it.

Did the surgery you have just delay the crohn's for a while? It's a raw deal man, but like you said, you can either sit there feelin sorry for yourself or get up and do something that you enjoy, good life choices i reckon


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Redbeard85 said:


> I wouldn't say it's unpopular man, reminds me off Arnie telling everyone, it doesn't matter what you train for, for girls etc haha. Guys a legend and speaks the truth, it really doesn't matter, the fact that you're doing it is more than most people even think about when it comes to fitness and health.
> 
> It's like folk lauging at fatties in the gym or running in the street, at least their doing something right for that same feeling of achievement. Not that I'm comparing you to fatty, just the same mindset. f**k popular, you have a goal and working towards it.
> 
> Did the surgery you have just delay the crohn's for a while? It's a raw deal man, but like you said, you can either sit there feelin sorry for yourself or get up and do something that you enjoy, good life choices i reckon


 Completely agree mate. The surgery basically cut away all of my scarred small Bowels. The scarring was from years of flare ups causing ulceration. The scarring basically constricts the bowels, making it difficult to eat and absorb nutrients. Crohns is life long , the meds are there to help keep it in remission for as long as possible so it will flare again, flares can be debilitating; pain, bleeding out your arse, anaemia, unable to eat, constant runs and/or constipation and more.

Its a real kick in the teeth when you've been making progress for a year and the whole lot gets wiped out lol


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

rbduk said:


> Completely agree mate. The surgery basically cut away all of my scarred small Bowels. The scarring was from years of flare ups causing ulceration. The scarring basically constricts the bowels, making it difficult to eat and absorb nutrients. Crohns is life long , the meds are there to help keep it in remission for as long as possible so it will flare again, flares can be debilitating; pain, bleeding out your arse, anaemia, unable to eat, constant runs and/or constipation and more.
> 
> Its a real kick in the teeth when you've been making progress for a year and the whole lot gets wiped out lol


 Its a remission only kinda shitty deal in life. Sounds very unpleasant rbd.

I'll have to look it up and clue myself up a bit. Feeling like I'm asking stupid questions here haha. Here's another...is there certain things that set it off or is it random or food related?

At least you're not letting it hold you back. Many would sit and complain on multiple social media outlets, boils my s**t


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I think it is person dependant. I've never related a certain food to it but there's lots of literature saying to avoid certain foods, I eat anything and everything and the docs advised me to do so, unless I tie a particular food to discomfort of course.

Mate , I was on a couple of Facebook groups and they are just full of people asking how to get disability/pip, moaning they can't do this that and the other and going on about how many opioids they take. I had to leave them all as they just wound me up.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

rbduk said:


> I think it is person dependant. I've never related a certain food to it but there's lots of literature saying to avoid certain foods, I eat anything and everything and the docs advised me to do so, unless I tie a particular food to discomfort of course.
> 
> Mate , I was on a couple of Facebook groups and they are just full of people asking how to get disability/pip, moaning they can't do this that and the other and going on about how many opioids they take. I had to leave them all as they just wound me up.


 I suppose if no foods seem to irritate it then that's good for your diet, yasss!

Same, i left FB groups concerning my disorder. All they do is complain and see who's got it worse or the worse sob story. I posted a recovery message in group on how I'm using training to ease some symptoms, not a ****er gave one shred of s**t hahaha! It's funny, show people a way forward and all they wanna do is sit and stew in their shitty lives pissing and moaning. Good luck to them


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Redbeard85 said:


> I suppose if no foods seem to irritate it then that's good for your diet, yasss!
> 
> Same, i left FB groups concerning my disorder. All they do is complain and see who's got it worse or the worse sob story. I posted a recovery message in group on how I'm using training to ease some symptoms, not a ****er gave one shred of s**t hahaha! It's funny, show people a way forward and all they wanna do is sit and stew in their shitty lives pissing and moaning. Good luck to them


 Exactly it seems most people just want people to feel sorry for them and give them a pat on the back for how bad they are affected by things rather than offering a light st the end of the tunnel.

Lets hope we both progress well and good health lasts!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Humans eh  haha

Yes, good health to us both bud, we got the focus, commitment and dedication for success.

Watching the 2brospro on insta atm. Check it out if you got time :thumbup1:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Update!! Stinky farts but guts seem sorted ! Bloody Greek all inclusive bastards. Full food intake today for the first time since before my holiday! Well almost, got my tub of cottage cheese to eat shortly! Cals are coming in at a sustainable 3050 a day, I'll see how that works for me this week after the 2 pounds I've lost with the shits :huh:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Those greeks and their oils wouldnae be helping the tum issues man. At least all the farts n shits are escaping hahaha!! Back to training Monday is it?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah back Monday and hopefully will be able to get a proper session in without feeling like my arse is gonna explode half way through


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

rbduk said:


> Yeah back Monday and hopefully will be able to get a proper session in without feeling like my arse is gonna explode half way through


 Haha, sweet man, expect for the exploding arse :lol: . I suppose you can't do any pre workouts? I use a creatine and BCAAs before i train. Pre workouts would blow the arse oot ye, but i imagine that might fair better for you rbd.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I used to use creatine years ago. Haven't since. I've not bought any sups to be honest other than protein powder. I do keep thinking I should stop being so tight and get some creatine and pre in though!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> I used to use creatine years ago. Haven't since. I've not bought any sups to be honest other than protein powder. I do keep thinking I should stop being so tight and get some creatine and pre in though!


 What, so that you hold more fluids?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What, so that you hold more fluids?


 Is that what creatine does?? If so then no! I've got enough of that s**t hanging around. I just see all these folk with the pre and intra shakes and bcaas and this and that and often think I should join the club.

To be honest I'm too tight and right now don't feel like I haven't got enough to get me through a gym sesh or recover afterwards. Don't think I've ever read anything compelling enough to tell me otherwise to be honest.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Is that what creatine does?? If so then no! I've got enough of that s**t hanging around. I just see all these folk with the pre and intra shakes and bcaas and this and that and often think I should join the club.
> 
> To be honest I'm too tight and right now don't feel like I haven't got enough to get me through a gym sesh or recover afterwards. Don't think I've ever read anything compelling enough to tell me otherwise to be honest.


 I've tried alsorts over the years, they're all bollocks IMO. I just eat food, good food and job done. Bulk cooking makes it so easy.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Stay tight fisted man, it's all too expensive. I always wait for deals anyway. MP used to be the cheapest when i last trained now their prices make the cash in my wallet sweat.

Might take Blues advice there and see how it goes after i finish my current stuff


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Chest and bis tonight. Gym was mega packed tonight , fuming. Chest was up on weight or reps from last session (apart from incline BB as don't usually do it) Bis no comparison as not done these before.

BB Bench 70kg x 8, 8, 8

BB Decline bench 70kg x 8, 8, 8

BB incline bench 60kg x 3x5

DB flies 17.5kg x 3x8

Machine arm curls 40kg x 3x8

DB hammer curls 15kg x 3x5


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Pfft, packed gyms are shite mate. At least you got a shot of the bench haha.

Your decline bench is great bud! Well done on the improvement :thumb


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Cheers mate. I think incline and decline same day is too much so might alternate them, I was dead on incline.

I don't mind when it's busy but tonight was a joke. Team of 3 just started when I was ready for eze preacher bench, all 6 free benches were full when I wanted to do flies, hence me jumping on incline benxh to pass time.

Mess good to throw in hammer curls though, that's a different feeling!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Next weeks bench will be 75kg I think, 2 plates aren't that far away? Haha


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

rbduk said:


> Next weeks bench will be 75kg I think, 2 plates aren't that far away? Haha


 Best of luck with it mate, seems to be going well :thumb


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

TERBO said:


> Best of luck with it mate, seems to be going well :thumb


 All from advice on here. Seems when you're older you're more willing to take on advice and leave your ego at the door


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

rbduk said:


> All from advice on here. Seems when you're older you're more willing to take on advice and leave your ego at the door


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

rbduk said:


> Next weeks bench will be 75kg I think, 2 plates aren't that far away? Haha


 2.5 either side is ideal each week.

So you had a wee bit of trouble getting on the benches haha, too many bench bros


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Redbeard85 said:


> 2.5 either side is ideal each week.
> 
> So you had a wee bit of trouble getting on the benches haha, too many bench bros


 I think 5kg a week is ambitious. Most likely add 5 on next week and drop reps, get the reps back the week after then add more weight following week. That's the plan anyway!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Didn't have time to sort food, that's a lie, i was lazy! Just been shopping on my lunch though and got plenty of 5% fat mine and chicken breasts to cook up this evening. Got the below for lunch after swerving maccies


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

rbduk said:


> Got the below for lunch after swerving maccies


 Good choice... love chicken nuggets and mayonnaise


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Pull ups are s**t. Sticking to pull downs


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Learn to use your back and not your arms, guarantee that's where you're going wrong.... Imagine squeezing your shoulders blades together as opposed to pulling with your arms.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Crackerman said:


> Learn to use your back and not your arms, guarantee that's where you're going wrong.... Imagine squeezing your shoulders blades together as opposed to pulling with your arms.


 You could be right mate. Gonna try again next week. Other than that improvements on all lifts. Will post up when I get home


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Back and tris today

Pull ups x 3,2,1,1, 1 and dead...

Lat pull down 77kg x 8, 7, 6

Dead's 90kg x 5, 100kg x 3, 90kg x 2x5 (100 was a test, should have stuck to 90 as 10kg up from last time)

Close grip cable rows 16 x 3x8

Single arm plate rows 40kg x 3x8

Close grip bench 60kg x 3x8

Cable push downs 70kg x3x10


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Cable rows was 16 plates, not including the tiny one at the top, no weights listed so don't know? Here's a pic of the stack:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

@BLUE(UK)


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

rbduk said:


> Cable rows was 16 plates, not including the tiny one at the top, no weights listed so don't know? Here's a pic of the stack:
> 
> View attachment 175039


 Look like 0.5kg plates mate, so your lookin about 8-8.1/4kg with the one on top....


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

D 4 Damage said:


> Look like 0.5kg plates mate, so your lookin about 8-8.1/4kg with the one on top....


 That's what I thought. Mental weights im lifting tonight


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

Might go up in the same as the lat pull down machine, if it's the same make of machine??


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

D 4 Damage said:


> Might go up in the same as the lat pull down machine, if it's the same make of machine??


 I'll compare them on Thursday. For now I'm going with them being 10kg plates :thumbup1:


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

rbduk said:


> I think 5kg a week is ambitious. Most likely add 5 on next week and drop reps, get the reps back the week after then add more weight following week. That's the plan anyway!


 Aye you're right sorry, 2.5 in total, my mistake. I remember doing Ripptoe years back and that was the aim.



rbduk said:


> Pull ups are s**t. Sticking to pull downs


 Haha, oh he tried and thought f**k it! Crackerman, could be right. Try better form and let me know after a while if it's worth. I can't be arsed :whistling:



rbduk said:


> Back and tris today
> 
> Pull ups x 3,2,1,1, 1 and dead...
> 
> ...


 Not sure what those weights are on cable rows bud. Was thinking 5kg that would be 80kg on rows.

Nice session man, good weights also!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Redbeard85 said:


> Aye you're right sorry, 2.5 in total, my mistake. I remember doing Ripptoe years back and that was the aim.
> 
> Haha, oh he tried and thought f**k it! Crackerman, could be right. Try better form and let me know after a while if it's worth. I can't be arsed :whistling:
> 
> ...


 I'll keep working on the pull ups and let you know.

80kg sounds about right seeing as the plate rows were 40kg an arm

and yeah I think you're right, 1.25 plates might be more sensible to add, especially when I've got not spot!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

rbduk said:


> I'll keep working on the pull ups and let you know.
> 
> 80kg sounds about right seeing as the plate rows were 40kg an arm
> 
> and yeah I think you're right, 1.25 plates might be more sensible to add, especially when I've got not spot!


 Nice man, should be interesting. Get a back pic now and see if it's made much of a difference over say 3mnths.

Aye I'd say that sounds right too. Powerful rows!

Definitely! Without a spot bench can daunting, but with a little weight increase you should be okay. But still try get a spot on chest days. I do incline and decline on smith because i have no spot, not ideal, but safety first man


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Back and tris today
> 
> Pull ups x 3,2,1,1, 1 and dead...
> 
> ...


 Persist with pull ups, next time do 4,2,2,1, dead.

Drop pushdowns for lying tricep extensions.



rbduk said:


> Cable rows was 16 plates, not including the tiny one at the top, no weights listed so don't know? Here's a pic of the stack:
> 
> View attachment 175039


 5kg? Top being 2.5?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Persist with pull ups, next time do 4,2,2,1, dead.
> 
> Drop pushdowns for lying tricep extensions.
> 
> 5kg? Top being 2.5?


 I'll persist but boy they're hard going!

I can swap them out, keep close grip bench?

yeah 5kg makes sense, will be at full stack soon enough so will need an alternative. Is there mileage in bent over BB rows and T bar rows?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> I'll persist but boy they're hard going!
> 
> I can swap them out, keep close grip bench?
> 
> yeah 5kg makes sense, will be at full stack soon enough so will need an alternative. Is there mileage in bent over BB rows and T bar rows?


 Lol stop being a f**got.

Yes swap n keep CGBP

Try TUT on cable rows.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Lol stop being a f**got.
> 
> Yes swap n keep CGBP
> 
> Try TUT on cable rows.


 Lol!

I'll give that a try, TUT when I reach full stack?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Lol!
> 
> I'll give that a try, TUT when I reach full stack?


 You'll use far less weight, it also promotes good form when you do normal rows of pulling elbows back.

I use a slightly wider bar than shown otherwise I can't get my elbows back enough.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You'll use far less weight, it also promotes good form when you do normal rows of pulling elbows back.
> 
> I use a slightly wider bar than shown otherwise I can't get my elbows back enough.


 I read starting from 50% 1rm and increasing the count week on week. Just wasn't sure when you'd add it in to a routine and when to remove it. I always though when progressive overload stalled.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Rest day today! Needed it to be fair, pushed myself mon/tue at the gym, feeling it in chest, lats and bis today!

Got my pre holiday weight (189 pounds) back now diet is back on track, hoping for a pound increase by this weekend. Feels a bit s**t not seeing the scales jumping almost daily but at the same time good to know I'm not getting fatter!


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

rbduk said:


> yeah 5kg makes sense, will be at full stack soon enough so will need an alternative. Is there mileage in bent over BB rows and T bar rows?


 Not to worry. 

little pin device you can buy that allows you to attach the pin to the stack and load that pin with plates.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

188 pounds this morning ffs. Going to add another 150 cals a day to diet. Will be 3150-3200 a day now.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Pancake' said:


> little pin device you can buy that allows you to attach the pin to the stack and load that pin with plates.


 Used to do this in the first gym I used, as did others. The cable used to snap regularly.

Gym I used few years back had 200kg stack but had double cable/double hook handle.


----------



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

rbduk said:


> Cable rows was 16 plates, not including the tiny one at the top, no weights listed so don't know? Here's a pic of the stack:
> 
> View attachment 175039


 Just been having a quick scan of your log, are you training at The Foundry?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

rjohnson said:


> Just been having a quick scan of your log, are you training at The Foundry?


 Yes mate. You know it then?


----------



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah, I train there in in the mornings


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

It's not a bad little gym. Gets a bit busy in the evenings though



rjohnson said:


> Yeah, I train there in in the mornings


----------



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

rbduk said:


> It's not a bad little gym. Gets a bit busy in the evenings though


 Yeah I used to train in the evenings a few years ago but got frustrated at constantly having to compromise what exercise I was going to do. I get there for 7 and at most there's 4 other people training.

I'll keep an eye on your log, your a similar weight to me but a bit taller so it'll be good to see how you get on. I've been off cycle for a while now but starting 600mg test at the end of the month.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I struggle with morning cos of school runs so it's evenings only for me. To be fair it's not to bad. Usually only find myself waiting for the squat racks.

I've got around 7 weeks left of this cycle and hoping to hit 200 pounds to give me a cushion for when I come off. Not sure if I'll manage it but to be fair if my lifts keep going in the right direction I'm not too concerned about my weight


----------



## rjohnson (Jul 29, 2010)

rbduk said:


> I struggle with morning cos of school runs so it's evenings only for me. To be fair it's not to bad. Usually only find myself waiting for the squat racks.
> 
> I've got around 7 weeks left of this cycle and hoping to hit 200 pounds to give me a cushion for when I come off. Not sure if I'll manage it but to be fair if my lifts keep going in the right direction I'm not too concerned about my weight


 Yeah, I have to drop my daughter off at nursery 2 mornings so have to train mon, tue, thur. I've got a mate who trains evenings and I'll probably jump in with him some time when I get chance so might see you in there.

200lbs sounds realistic but like you said just keep focusing on getting in the gym and getting the weights up.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

rjohnson said:


> Yeah, I have to drop my daughter off at nursery 2 mornings so have to train mon, tue, thur. I've got a mate who trains evenings and I'll probably jump in with him some time when I get chance so might see you in there.
> 
> 200lbs sounds realistic but like you said just keep focusing on getting in the gym and getting the weights up.


 Nice one. Well if you do I'm easy to spot, the good looking one training on his own with a keen eye/nose for any bits of skirt that might appear :lol:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Never looked forward to leg day so much in my life. Upper body completely f**ked , has made a massive different this switch up to 4 days, think a couple of new exercises have had an impact too. Elbows a bit achy !

anyway, enough moaning , shoulders and a little arms to finish. Improvements in all areas from last week:

DB press 22.5kg x8, 6, 5

DB lateral raises 15kg x 3x8

Shrugs 110kg x 3x8 SS with

Front plate raises 20kg x 3x8

Rear delt machine 56kg x 8,7, 5

Eze lying extensions 20kg (plus bar) x 8,8,6

Standing Eze curls 20kg (plus bar) x 12, 10, 9


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Wasn't really feeling it tonight. My guts still aren't right from last week which isn't helping and I've been in pain with my elbow all day so need to work out what's wrong with that!

Anyway, legs:

Squats 60kg x3x8

Leg press 190kg x 3x8

Lying curl 60kg x 6, 7, 6

Seated extensions 63kg x 3x10

Seated calves (2s pause) 25kg x 3x8


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Load that calf raise heavy and up the reps mate.... You need to hit them hard, they carry you round all day... however much you weigh....

Keep it up.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Crackerman said:


> Load that calf raise heavy and up the reps mate.... You need to hit them hard, they carry you round all day... however much you weigh....
> 
> Keep it up.


 It's confusing to be honest, can add loads more weight on standing calf raises. Seated is struggle adding much more than that yet they carry me around all day, 87kg


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

190 pounds this weekend. Slow and steady gaining. Will aim to keep cals around 3200 this week and see how we go.

10 pounds off initial target with 7 weeks to go!

Lots of moaning last week but upper body feels recovered and ready for the new week!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> It's confusing to be honest, can add loads more weight on standing calf raises. Seated is struggle adding much more than that yet they carry me around all day, 87kg


 Seated calves made my calves grow, standing did jack s**t for them besides make them strong. I recall doing the stack + 3x 20's on each handle and my mate standing on top of the god damned thing. Calves always felt torn to shreds but never seemed to grow.

Eventually started training in me garage and bought a seated calf machine, calves grew. Not loads but enough to stop them looking 'slender'. In the gym I generally use twice as much weight as others on the seated calves and will often do many more reps(sometimes 30+).


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

I've found the same with seated calves, I do struggle with activation though.

Its very easy to use your achilles rather than the actual calf I find?

I always squeeze and contract for a few seconds but still don't feel a proper connection to the calf...

Any tips?



BLUE(UK) said:


> Seated calves made my calves grow, standing did jack s**t for them besides make them strong. I recall doing the stack + 3x 20's on each handle and my mate standing on top of the god damned thing. Calves always felt torn to shreds but never seemed to grow.
> 
> Eventually started training in me garage and bought a seated calf machine, calves grew. Not loads but enough to stop them looking 'slender'. In the gym I generally use twice as much weight as others on the seated calves and will often do many more reps(sometimes 30+).


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Crackerman said:


> I've found the same with seated calves, I do struggle with activation though.
> 
> Its very easy to use your achilles rather than the actual calf I find?
> 
> ...


 Some seated calf raise machines are shite, they don't allow the pads to move closer/further away in order to get the legs in the correct position.

Standing calf raises, keep the legs slightly bent and do NOT thrust the hips in/out to make the movement easier.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Tonight was almost a write off, gym was busy and I like my routine! Anyway, chest and bis. Improvements throughout. (Apart from arms, no precious logs for these)

BB press 72.5kg x 8, 8, 8

DB incline press 27.5kg x 8. 30kg x 2x8

DB flies 20kg x 8, 8,8

Peck deck 63kg x 8, 7, 6

Inclined hammer curls 15kg x 8, 8,8

BB curls 25kg x 8,8,8

@DRKE


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Tonight was almost a write off, gym was busy and I like my routine! Anyway, chest and bis. Improvements throughout. (Apart from arms, no precious logs for these)
> 
> BB press 72.5kg x 8, 8, 8
> 
> ...


 That's some Session mate! Since your last Chest workout you've gone up on Bench, Incline, Flies, Peck and Hammer Curls. That's crazy, 5 improvements in one session. Well done, you should be buzzing.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> That's some Session mate! Since your last Chest workout you've gone up on Bench, Incline, Flies, Peck and Hammer Curls. That's crazy, 5 improvements in one session. Well done, you should be buzzing.


 I am mate. Not looking forward to picking up DBs over 30kg though them bastards were heavy.

Bench was tough going so can't see me hitting reps next week on 75kg.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> I am mate. Not looking forward to picking up DBs over 30kg though them bastards were heavy.
> 
> Bench was tough going so can't see me hitting reps next week on 75kg.


 Negativity


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Negativity


 I was actually trying to be modest. I'll smash f**k out of benxh next week. I've got 2 plates to hit so no fuxking around


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Back day went to s**t. Had to leave half way through in agony!

update soon I need to go feel sorry for myself for a minute!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

2 issues tonight! The first I think is related to training bis the day before back. So pull ups went to s**t (managed 2 first set and barely one after) and my upper arms just ached after the attempt. I either need to do tris after chest or swap back with leg day and do it on Friday. I'll have a think about that.

Second is... always had issues with my lower back, not sure of the cause but every now and then my lower back gives me loads of grief, last time it was really bad was after changing front hubs on my car and I was pretty much doing the same movement as a seated cable row, it twanged and I could barely stand up and walking was painful. Well guess what, after some non eventful deads tonight I moved on to rows (87.5kg), 2 sets (8 and 7) fine , 3rd set whilst pulling the grip back to a seated position I felt a twang on the right centre of my lower back. Painful to stand ( and to bend back down to get my phone and water) and any slight twist when walking painful. Currently laid in the bath with some shitty Epsom salts. I'm sure it'll be fine in a day or 2 but Not sure how to deal with this one long term. Will play the remaining gym days this week by ear.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> 2 issues tonight! The first I think is related to training bis the day before back. So pull ups went to s**t (managed 2 first set and barely one after) and my upper arms just ached after the attempt. I either need to do tris after chest or swap back with leg day and do it on Friday. I'll have a think about that.
> 
> Second is... always had issues with my lower back, not sure of the cause but every now and then my lower back gives me loads of grief, last time it was really bad was after changing front hubs on my car and I was pretty much doing the same movement as a seated cable row, it twanged and I could barely stand up and walking was painful. Well guess what, after some non eventful deads tonight I moved on to rows (87.5kg), 2 sets (8 and 7) fine , 3rd set whilst pulling the grip back to a seated position I felt a twang on the right centre of my lower back. Painful to stand ( and to bend back down to get my phone and water) and any slight twist when walking painful. Currently laid in the bath with some shitty Epsom salts. I'm sure it'll be fine in a day or 2 but Not sure how to deal with this one long term. Will play the remaining gym days this week by ear.


 That's s**t mate! Hopefully it's nothing too serious. Lower back injury central on here this week. I cancelled today's session and I'm not sure about tomorrow. Head says no, heart says yes!

Personally I'm not a fan of Chest and Bis. Prefer hitting Shoulders and Tris the same session as Chest. Maybe try PPL instead of your current set up?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

rbduk said:


> Second is...


 Sounds to me like you need a good clicking...

My chiropractor always sorts niggles like that, and usually a few out in the lower back.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I blame it on old age lol. But it can all be fixed , just a pain in the arse. I've done PPL in the past but always preferred back/tri chest/bi but then I've always had at least a day in between so I f**ked up planning this schedule lol. I think I'll change Tuesday to leg and Friday to back.

Ill see how things go for but for a week or 2, I might drop anything from back day that puts too much strain on lower back and just focus on the rest


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

TERBO said:


> Sounds to me like you need a good clicking...
> 
> My chiropractor always sorts niggles like that, and usually a few out in the lower back.


 I thought that too. Is it expensive. ?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

rbduk said:


> I thought that too. Is it expensive. ?


 Depends... Been seeing the same guy for like 20 years and he does 'everything' for £25, but others can charge £30 plus and only do one manipulation.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

TERBO said:


> Depends... Been seeing the same guy for like 20 years and he does 'everything' for £25, but others can charge £30 plus and only do one manipulation.


 Oh if it's that sort of money it's definitely worth a try. 'Everything' would be great but the lower back hasn't been right for a few years. Probably a combination of slumping in chairs, poor form in the gym when I was younger , etc etc. So that's he main focus.

Funny how it just went tonight with no warning. Is there a 'proper form' that I could be missing from getting into position for rows that I need to be conscious of ? Maybe that extra 5kg was enough to put me out.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

rbduk said:


> Oh if it's that sort of money it's definitely worth a try. 'Everything' would be great but the lower back hasn't been right for a few years. Probably a combination of slumping in chairs, poor form in the gym when I was younger , etc etc. So that's he main focus.
> 
> Funny how it just went tonight with no warning. Is there a 'proper form' that I could be missing from getting into position for rows that I need to be conscious of ? Maybe that extra 5kg was enough to put me out.


 Yeah no need for MRI and all that bollocks unless major problem.

I found strengthening my core worked wonders 

What rows are you doing, penlay?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Core strength will come lol, only 3 months back in the gym, this stuff takes time ya know!

i don't know what you call them? Seated cable rows, closed grip, so I pull the grip backwards until I am sat upright then aim to keep back straight whilst rowing. Back arches over to reach the grip, can't see how to keep it straight unless I push myself back with my legs?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

No not penlay, I didn't do BB rows today



TERBO said:


> Yeah no need for MRI and all that bollocks unless major problem.
> 
> I found strengthening my core worked wonders
> 
> What rows are you doing, penlay?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I've just watched a couple of videos and I don't think I did anything wrong. Clearly just back giving out.


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Sounds like you're going too heavy on the rows to me... Try backing it off and some time under tension, 3 second squeeze and contract then 5 seconds on the negative.

Your back will be in bits even at a lighter weight.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Crackerman said:


> Sounds like you're going too heavy on the rows to me... Try backing it off and some time under tension, 3 second squeeze and contract then 5 seconds on the negative.
> 
> Your back will be in bits even at a lighter weight.


 Cheers, you could be right. I was thinking of backing off weights next week. If my past is anything to go by back should be right in a couple of days so should be good to train back again next week. Already had tut in mind after blues recommendation so could be a good idea to implement it now


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Definitely mate, I've been getting much better workouts and results since training this way.

Be honest with yourself and your strength and where you're at.

Its far more rewarding.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Cheers, you could be right. I was thinking of backing off weights next week. If my past is anything to go by back should be right in a couple of days so should be good to train back again next week. Already had tut in mind after blues recommendation so could be a good idea to implement it now


 I'm always right. 

Do legs after chest.

Twang in the back, is it like an elastic band twanged inside? I get it then my back is fcuked. So fcuked that once I go to sleep I can't move for 3 days hence I ensure I've drinks and empty bottles cos I can't even walk to the loo. Compressed or decompressed spine causes me to spasm.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I'm always right.
> 
> Do legs after chest.
> 
> Twang in the back, is it like an elastic band twanged inside? I get it then my back is fcuked. So fcuked that once I go to sleep I can't move for 3 days hence I ensure I've drinks and empty bottles cos I can't even walk to the loo. Compressed or decompressed spine causes me to spasm.


 I'll agree you occasionally talk some sense. Deffo need to swap days around from next week.

Yeah it was like a twang, I felt the ****er go, knew instantly pain was on the way! It's ok sat down now but when I stand up I can't straighten my back up with holding onto something otherwise it kills. Hope you're wrong on the sleep things else in buggered tomorrow


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> I'll agree you occasionally talk some sense. Deffo need to swap days around from next week.
> 
> Yeah it was like a twang, I felt the ****er go, knew instantly pain was on the way! It's ok sat down now but when I stand up I can't straighten my back up with holding onto something otherwise it kills. Hope you're wrong on the sleep things else in buggered tomorrow


 If it's like mine, it'll be ruined for a few weeks. Few days before you can even get upright.

Good luck.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> If it's like mine, it'll be ruined for a few weeks. Few days before you can even get upright.
> 
> Good luck.


 I managed to get out of bed, it's taken 20 minutes to get upright and about 6 different attempts. Once I'm up as long as I don't twist it's not too bad , when I'm down I'm ok, it's the bit in between that is painful!

Left my laptop at work so need to go in, if it's too much I'll just come back home and work from bed


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> I managed to get out of bed, it's taken 20 minutes to get upright and about 6 different attempts. Once I'm up as long as I don't twist it's not too bad , when I'm down I'm ok, it's the bit in between that is painful!
> 
> Left my laptop at work so need to go in, if it's too much I'll just come back home and work from bed


 That doesn't sound good mate. Even though I've tweaked something in my back I can still get up okay, just got a dull ache there at the moment. Even managed Pull this morning (well minus Deadlifts and BB Rows). Hopefully it sorts itself out and you'll be back in no time.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> I managed to get out of bed, it's taken 20 minutes to get upright and about 6 different attempts. Once I'm up as long as I don't twist it's not too bad , when I'm down I'm ok, it's the bit in between that is painful!
> 
> Left my laptop at work so need to go in, if it's too much I'll just come back home and work from bed


 Ibuprofen


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Ibuprofen


 Loaded up!



DRKE said:


> That doesn't sound good mate. Even though I've tweaked something in my back I can still get up okay, just got a dull ache there at the moment. Even managed Pull this morning (well minus Deadlifts and BB Rows). Hopefully it sorts itself out and you'll be back in no time.


 It's not so bad now I'm up and about. I've been recommended an osteopath close by so going to book in with him and see if I can get it sorted once and for all


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Back loads better tonight. Just a slight shooting pain when I stand or twist. Hopefully better again tomorrow, if I can manage the day with no pain killers I'll be back in the gym for shoulders and arms


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Back loads better tonight. Just a slight shooting pain when I stand or twist. Hopefully better again tomorrow, if I can manage the day with no pain killers I'll be back in the gym for shoulders and arms


 If you must train, I'd do TUT so it removes any momentum or tension on the back since the weights will be far lighter.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> If you must train, I'd do TUT so it removes any momentum or tension on the back since the weights will be far lighter.


 I planned to go lighter but TUT seems a good call. As long as I go I'll be happy, even if I'm taking it steady.

Wont be going if it's still bad enough to warrant ibuprofen/paracetamol though.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> I planned to go lighter but TUT seems a good call. As long as I go I'll be happy, even if I'm taking it steady.
> 
> Wont be going if it's still bad enough to warrant ibuprofen/paracetamol though.


 You're lucky, when mine let's go, it let's go which means I'm stuck for a few days even with ibuprofen. I live with it the rest of the time and work around it as best I can.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> You're lucky, when mine let's go, it let's go which means I'm stuck for a few days even with ibuprofen. I live with it the rest of the time and work around it as best I can.


 Don't worry mate. Not everyone can manage it. I'm sure you have plenty of other redeeming qualities

if you ever need some grapes bringing next time let me know


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Don't worry mate. Not everyone can manage it. I'm sure you have plenty of other redeeming qualities
> 
> if you ever need some grapes bringing next time let me know


 Just remember that each time it happens, it gets worse.

Keep your piles to yourself. :thumbup1:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

No way I'm going to the gym today @BLUE(UK)


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> No way I'm going to the gym today @BLUE(UK)


 Is it worse?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Is it worse?


 No, slightly better but still painful when standing , bending or a slight twist. Not risking it. I'll lay off for the weekend I think


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> No, slightly better but still painful when standing , bending or a slight twist. Not risking it. I'll lay off for the weekend I think


 Bit of hill walking, up and down should help. It's what I do ASAP once I can walk.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Bit of hill walking, up and down should help. It's what I do ASAP once I can walk.


 We walk about 2 miles at lunch which I did yesterday and today which is helping. I think resting a few days is the most sensible thing to do. I can make up for it next week for sure.

Going into week 10 of this cycle and everything is now going as planned. Glad I slowed my weight gain down a bit (well a lot!) as I reckon I could have been past the 200 pound mark by now with not a lot to show for it. The physique changes and strength increases were a well needed kick start to this return. I also think starting nice and low and building up on weights has helped keep tendons in check so has been fairly uneventful apart from my back the other day!

still undecided what to do at 16 weeks but I am leaning towards dropping to a trt dose, get bloods checked and then plan for another blast to continue this slow bulk through winter.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Steady one this evening. Improvements al round apart from flies, gonna swap these out for cable flies next week anyway. Chest/ bis :

Incline DB 32.5kg x 3x8

BB bench 75kg x 8, 7, 6

Decline BB bench 72.5kg x 3x8 (messy last couple of reps)

DB flies 20kg x 8,7, 5

Incline hammers 17.5kg x 7,6,6

Standing ezes 25kg plus bar , 7, 8, 7


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Nice session bud! You ever thought about doing decline BB press on smith machine? I think it helps with form and knowing you got that safety line there helps with pushing a bit more


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Redbeard85 said:


> Nice session bud! You ever thought about doing decline BB press on smith machine? I think it helps with form and knowing you got that safety line there helps with pushing a bit more


 One of the many things I miss from my old gym was a free standing decline bench. They also had a smith that was almost weightless so judging weight was easy.

This gym there is nothing to prop a bench up to a decline position and the Smith feels like it weighs 30kg on its own.

So far I'm ok just adding weight slowly just like flat bench but always feel like I'm holding back ever so slightly training on my own.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I'll keep weight the same next week on decline and hopefully get a full set of clean reps. Will do with flat bench too

those DBs on incline were flying up, hoping I'll piss 35kg next week


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Aye do what yer comfortable with man. Definitely finding yourself a training partner will help boost the confidence.

I've not got one either, but loved having them in the past, i moved away "oot into the sticks", training partners lost haha!

35kg and onward man! Think Ronnie style, "lightweight baby" lol...easy for genetic freaks eh


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Redbeard85 said:


> Aye do what yer comfortable with man. Definitely finding yourself a training partner will help boost the confidence.
> 
> I've not got one either, but loved having them in the past, i moved away "oot into the sticks", training partners lost haha!
> 
> 35kg and onward man! Think Ronnie style, "lightweight baby" lol...easy for genetic freaks eh


 Yeah a training partner would be good, even just for chest day. I used to have a pal years ago who went religiously but my crohns f**ked me and knocked me out the gym for a good year or so. He's not about anymore. I'll keep going as I am, don't mind asking for a spot for the odd set if I think I'll need it


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Steady legs today, no squats.

Hack squat 20kgx10, 40kgx 8, 60kg x 3x6

Leg press 200kg x 3x5

Seated curls 75kg x 3x10

Seated extensions 70kg x 3x10

Seated calves 30kg (pause) x 8, 8,8


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Weight gain seems to have slowed to much which I am surprised about. My ore holiday weight was 189 pounds which was 4 weeks ago now, I lost a couple of pounds due to the food being s**t and a bit of a stomach bug when I got back. Now at 191 pounds and it doesn't seem to be budging.

Im eating pretty much 3k cals every day, upped to 3100 2 weeks ago and this week upping to 3200.

Tdee calc says I need 3030 (2500 maint) to bulk with my current stats so hoping the extra 200 will do the job!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Weight gain seems to have slowed to much which I am surprised about. My ore holiday weight was 189 pounds which was 4 weeks ago now, I lost a couple of pounds due to the food being s**t and a bit of a stomach bug when I got back. Now at 191 pounds and it doesn't seem to be budging.
> 
> Im eating pretty much 3k cals every day, upped to 3100 2 weeks ago and this week upping to 3200.
> 
> Tdee calc says I need 3030 (2500 maint) to bulk with my current stats so hoping the extra 200 will do the job!


 Cos you didn't do your squats innit?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Cos you didn't do your squats innit?


 Probably hahaha


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

@BLUE(UK) I'm swapping seated DB shoulder press for standing OHP tomorrow. Last set was using 22.5kg DBs. Any suggestion on what you think my working sets might be on OHP to save me working up to it? I was thinking warmup then 55kg?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> @BLUE(UK) I'm swapping seated DB shoulder press for standing OHP tomorrow. Last set was using 22.5kg DBs. Any suggestion on what you think my working sets might be on OHP to save me working up to it? I was thinking warmup then 55kg?


 60kg. Plate a side.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 60kg. Plate a side.


 :thumbup1:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 60kg. Plate a side.


 Fuxking plate a side you bollox!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Fuxking plate a side you bollox!!


 'Sup?


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Fuxking plate a side you bollox!!


 Did think fair play if you go in straight away passing me on OHP as we're usually similar. I do 55KGx6x3 now. I'm no heavy lifter by any means but last time I tried doing 60KG OHP sets I managed x4 x3 x2 x1 lol!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 'Sup?


 Lol, I even went outside to get a signal to post that! I knew from empty bar warm up I wasn't hitting plates!



DRKE said:


> Did think fair play if you go in straight away passing me on OHP as we're usually similar. I do 55KGx6x3 now. I'm no heavy lifter by any means but last time I tried doing 60KG OHP sets I managed x4 x3 x2 x1 lol!


 I need to work on form for these and get technique right but i enjoyed them


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Shoulders today:

OHP 40kg x 8, 50kg x 3x4

DB lateral raises 17.5kg x 5, 5, 6 (found these really heavy!)

Face pulls 35kg x 8, 40kgx8, 60kgx8,8, 70kgx 8,8,8

DB Rear delt raises 15kg x 3x8

Shrugs (pause) 160kg x 3x8

Eze lying extensions 25kg +bar x 8, 6,6


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Lol, I even went outside to get a signal to post that! I knew from empty bar warm up I wasn't hitting plates!
> 
> I need to work on form for these and get technique right but i enjoyed them


 Honestly your post to Blue made me laugh out loud man. Needed that today lol! Fkin genius!

I was doing 4x8 with 28KG seated before moving to OHP. Think it took me about 4-6 weeks and I started moving up quickly to about 55KG. Hit a bit of a wall at the moment as I try shedding about 90% of my BW!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Lol, I even went outside to get a signal to post that! I knew from empty bar warm up I wasn't hitting plates!


 Negativity AKA Faggotery!!



rbduk said:


> Shoulders today:
> 
> OHP 40kg x 8, 50kg x 3x4
> 
> ...


 Your weights are all over the place, a poncy OHP of 50kg x 4(or is that 3?) but then claim 17.5kg DB laterals.....your lardy delts didn't lift them but a good swing. Something simply ain't right. Granted I hit some weight on laterals but yours seems a tad out.

P.S, if you hit low numbers on lying tricep extensions, continue with close grip presses without putting the bar down but don't cheat yourself by holding back the reps on the extensions to allow for the close presses.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Honestly your post to Blue made me laugh out loud man. Needed that today lol! Fkin genius!
> 
> I was doing 4x8 with 28KG seated before moving to OHP. Think it took me about 4-6 weeks and I started moving up quickly to about 55KG. Hit a bit of a wall at the moment as I try shedding about 90% of my BW!


 Straight up, as soon as I pushed that bar above my head my first thought was that @BLUE(UK) is a c**t haha (nohomo)

I'll stick with OHP and get the reps and weight up. Need to watch a few more videos on form this week


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Straight up, as soon as I pushed that bar above my head my first thought was that @BLUE(UK) is a c**t haha (nohomo)
> 
> I'll stick with OHP and get the reps and weight up. Need to watch a few more videos on form this week


 With just the bar? :cool2:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Negativity AKA Faggotery!!
> 
> Your weights are all over the place, a poncy OHP of 50kg x 4(or is that 3?) but then claim 17.5kg DB laterals.....your lardy delts didn't lift them but a good swing. Something simply ain't right. Granted I hit some weight on laterals but yours seems a tad out.
> 
> P.S, if you hit low numbers on lying tricep extensions, continue with close grip presses without putting the bar down but don't cheat yourself by holding back the reps on the extensions to allow for the close presses.


 OHP was 3 lots of 4 reps. Those laterals were way to heavy hence low reps but not much swinging going on! 15s went up much easier the week before so think I'm gonna hit those again and up the reps for a couple of weeks.

And there's a difference between negativity and being honest with yourself , I doubt I'd have got 60kg up safely.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

And I'll try that with triceps next time. Tomorrow is tricep day so will see what's left in the tank after back


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> OHP was 3 lots of 4 reps. Those laterals were way to heavy hence low reps but not much swinging going on! 15s went up much easier the week before so think I'm gonna hit those again and up the reps for a couple of weeks.
> 
> And there's a difference between negativity and being honest with yourself , I doubt I'd have got 60kg up safely.


 I trained with a lad who barely looks like he lifts(no disrespect to him) but I said to him to train with me as he was doing shoulders the same day I was and I was having a light session(not easy, just light). By the end he was wanting to do a plate but I told him not to as he'd only been using 10 a side previously so it'd be a big jump, he worked to 15 a side and got 8 with encouragement. He could've done the plate a side but I told him to do it the week or two after in case of injury(see how he feels).

[email protected] safely. I shouldn't laugh to be honest. What do you think you'll do, drop it on your head?

Maybe you need someone to motivate you like a training partner?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> And I'll try that with triceps next time. Tomorrow is tricep day so will see what's left in the tank after back


 How can you do triceps after doing shoulders and extensions today?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> How can you do triceps after doing shoulders and extensions today?


 I can't, I should have added more to that sentence. I did extensions today to finish my tris off. Normally do tris with back but had to alter days this week after putting my back out last week.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> I can't, I should have added more to that sentence. I did extensions today to finish my tris off. Normally do tris with back but had to alter days this week after putting my back out last week.


 Let triceps recover or you'll end up with RSI.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I trained with a lad who barely looks like he lifts(no disrespect to him) but I said to him to train with me as he was doing shoulders the same day I was and I was having a light session(not easy, just light). By the end he was wanting to do a plate but I told him not to as he'd only been using 10 a side previously so it'd be a big jump, he worked to 15 a side and got 8 with encouragement. He could've done the plate a side but I told him to do it the week or two after in case of injury(see how he feels).
> 
> [email protected] safely. I shouldn't laugh to be honest. What do you think you'll do, drop it on your head?
> 
> Maybe you need someone to motivate you like a training partner?


 I do need a training partner, I do push myself every day in the gym but I know it helps more with extra encouragement. This thread helps , I post my workouts for encouragement, regardless of the form they come in lol


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Funnily squatting light does nothing to aid my form, if anything it makes it worse. I actually need the weight to push me into position. Even setting the bar on my traps requires a good weight before it sits right.


 This i find so true, that ''warm up'' set with the bar feels like a your a wonky spring flailing all over


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

GMme said:


> This i find so true, that ''warm up'' set with the bar feels like a your a wonky spring flailing all over


 Yet folk think I'm full of crap cos they read otherwise from some guru.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Most stuff feels alien to me with an empty bar. Apart OHP that is :lol: :lol:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Negativity AKA Faggotery!!
> 
> Your weights are all over the place, a poncy OHP of 50kg x 4(or is that 3?) but then claim 17.5kg DB laterals.....your lardy delts didn't lift them but a good swing. Something simply ain't right. Granted I hit some weight on laterals but yours seems a tad out.
> 
> P.S, if you hit low numbers on lying tricep extensions, continue with close grip presses without putting the bar down but don't cheat yourself by holding back the reps on the extensions to allow for the close presses.


 I think the face pulls should be lbs too lol


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Well. I don't know how much progress this really shows, but this is 4 weeks ago and today. Face covered cos I look constipated.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

DYEL?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> DYEL?


 You can drop the jealous act now @BLUE(UK) :lol:

Id say that's not bad for 4 weeks and 4 months overall back in the gym especially considering I was only a little over 12 stone with (inb4 you've got none now) negative muscle before I started lol


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> You can drop the jealous act now @BLUE(UK) :lol:
> 
> Id say that's not bad for 4 weeks and 4 months overall back in the gym especially considering I was only a little over 12 stone with (inb4 you've got none now) negative muscle before I started lol


 Negative equity innit?

When I started out, I was hungry for success, I went from 38" chest to 44" in 4 months. I was 14yrs old. So from 14 to almost 43, I've put less that 10" on my chest...

It's funny because I was chatting to one of the lads in the gym yesterday who's a year younger than I am and has been training on and off since he was young. It started out with him asking about my food intake but him saying about how my back was always huge with a tiny waist(massive V taper) although I had to laugh and tell him it's not so great these days although he didn't agree.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Negative equity innit?
> 
> When I started out, I was hungry for success, I went from 38" chest to 44" in 4 months. I was 14yrs old. So from 14 to almost 43, I've put less that 10" on my chest...
> 
> It's funny because I was chatting to one of the lads in the gym yesterday who's a year younger than I am and has been training on and off since he was young. It started out with him asking about my food intake but him saying about how my back was always huge with a tiny waist(massive V taper) although I had to laugh and tell him it's not so great these days although he didn't agree.


 Genetics innit. That's where I'm flawed not the underdosed gear lol

non of my old mates would recognise me now. Not just cos I'm even better looking than I was back then , which is staggering on its own, but I never broke out of 10 stone , maybe hit 11 ish very early 20s


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Well. I don't know how much progress this really shows, but this is 4 weeks ago and today. Face covered cos I look constipated.
> 
> View attachment 175693


 Decent mate, especially for 4 weeks.

And that's what Biceps look like..........In that pose i still don't even have a bobble!!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Decent mate, especially for 4 weeks.
> 
> And that's what Biceps look like..........In that pose i still don't even have a bobble!!


 They are starting to come! I have a half horse shoe on my tris when I flex straight armed. Looks like iver never entered a gym when relaxed though haha


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Genetics innit. That's where I'm flawed not the underdosed gear lol
> 
> non of my old mates would recognise me now. Not just cos I'm even better looking than I was back then , which is staggering on its own, but I never broke out of 10 stone , maybe hit 11 ish very early 20s


 I think the only genetical thing is my mental drive to lift well. I've yet to meet anyone with the same drive, some may match it with the use of various drugs but even then it is few that I've met.

Mental drive isn't to be confused with ability to lift, more to continue to push on mentally when others quit.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Looking leaner


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Went to the gym on a real high today, didn't end a fuxking high though did it :huh:

Was not feeling one bit strong and lifts backed that feeling up. Maybe I'm ready for a deload..

BB bench 75kg x 8,8,8 (messy last reps)

Incline DB 35kg x 4, 32.5kg x 8,6

Decline BB 72.5kg x 6,6,5

Seated cable flies 35kg x 8,8,8

Eze preachers 25kg x 3x8

i could barely shift those 35kg DBs lol, when they finally were up I managed a dirty 4 reps


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Went to the gym on a real high today, didn't end a fuxking high though did it :huh:
> 
> Was not feeling one bit strong and lifts backed that feeling up. Maybe I'm ready for a deload..
> 
> ...


 A f'kin deload??!!! Sort your head out kid.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> A f'kin deload??!!! Sort your head out kid.


 I only said maybe lol. Will see how I fare next week on chest. Will stick to current weights until those final reps come nice and clean.

Funny thing is I actually planned to go for some low rep bench next week and push the weight !


----------



## D 4 Damage (Dec 14, 2017)

rbduk said:


> Went to the gym on a real high today, didn't end a fuxking high though did it :huh:
> 
> Was not feeling one bit strong and lifts backed that feeling up. Maybe I'm ready for a deload..
> 
> ...


 Probably have a good one next time you train, normally have a belter after a hard one, grind though the tough ones, make sure you eat plenty the day your doing it next, have a red bull and a crush ass attitude next time you do it....


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> push the weight


 Only one type of person pushes and they push back. 

Your mentality is all wrong, you've gotta show them weights who's calling the f'kin shots not 'ooooh, I'll push you up' with some falsetto voice. Geez.



D 4 Damage said:


> crush ass


 See, even D can sense it.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Only one type of person pushes and they push back.
> 
> Your mentality is all wrong, you've gotta show them weights who's calling the f'kin shots not 'ooooh, I'll push you up' with some falsetto voice. Geez.
> 
> See, even D can sense it.


 I ran out of likes but you'd have had one for that haha. Spose I better post up my leg session from tonight (not even gonna moan that I had a savage pain in my left knee cap :whistling: ):

Seems Tuesday is international leg day, was not waiting around for the squat racks or the sodding plate press :

Hack squat 40kg x 8, 65kg x 6, 6, 4

Horizontal press 106kg x 6,6,8

Seated curls 180lb 3x10

Seated extensions 77kg x 3x8

Seated calves 35kg x 8, 8, 8


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> I ran out of likes but you'd have had one for that haha. Spose I better post up my leg session from tonight (not even gonna moan that I had a savage pain in my left knee cap :whistling: ):
> 
> Seems Tuesday is international leg day, was not waiting around for the squat racks or the sodding plate press :
> 
> ...


 Do you do warm up sets prior to these lifts? If you do a different lift to usual, I'd always advise to work up to low reps over weeks rather than dive straight in.

Hacks I stick with higher reps currently due to knee to ensure nothing snaps or feels wrong from week to week although I'll drop the reps/increase weight unless knee hurts.

So my reps will be something like

sled x 30

40kg x 30

80kg x 15

120kg x 15, 12, 10

Prior to knee same as before but 1 set at 120kg then;

160kg x 8

200kg x 4 or whatever.

It ain't unusual for me to do 10 sets total on compound.

Thats kinda how my reps go, I would only do leg curl or SLDL and 2(or 3)exercises on calves as they need it.

Squats my reps would be similar. I do think that a lot of people hold back then try and make up for it by adding more exercises in.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Well. I don't know how much progress this really shows, but this is 4 weeks ago and today. Face covered cos I look constipated.
> 
> View attachment 175693


 Big diff mate, doing well. Keep it goin.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Do you do warm up sets prior to these lifts? If you do a different lift to usual, I'd always advise to work up to low reps over weeks rather than dive straight in.
> 
> Hacks I stick with higher reps currently due to knee to ensure nothing snaps or feels wrong from week to week although I'll drop the reps/increase weight unless knee hurts.
> 
> ...


 I warmed up with high rep curls, extensions and empty hack squat.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Endomorph84 said:


> Big diff mate, doing well. Keep it goin.


 Thanks mate. Think the recommended changes in diet are helping more than anything !


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Thanks mate. Think the recommended changes in diet are helping more than anything !


 Really early days mate as well. Think you're doing really well.

Fadi put up a great post earlier about patience. It's true. Most of us are 'newbies'.

Keep smashing it!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Really early days mate as well. Think you're doing really well.
> 
> Fadi put up a great post earlier about patience. It's true. Most of us are 'newbies'.
> 
> Keep smashing it!


 Absolutely mate. I'm in no rush for anything in particular. Just ironing out old bad habits at the minute from bro advice 'down the gym' and keep the progress going in the right direction.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Negativity AKA Faggotery!!
> 
> Your weights are all over the place, a poncy OHP of 50kg x 4(or is that 3?) but then claim 17.5kg DB laterals.....your lardy delts didn't lift them but a good swing. Something simply ain't right. Granted I hit some weight on laterals but yours seems a tad out.
> 
> P.S, if you hit low numbers on lying tricep extensions, continue with close grip presses without putting the bar down but don't cheat yourself by holding back the reps on the extensions to allow for the close presses.


 This regarding the lateral raises. You shouldn't be hitting them for that low reps imo, save that for the pressing.

Drop your 17.5 to 8kg-10kg and focus on form. I can ohp 85 or so (I havent done ohp for a while) and my laterals are between 10-12kg for 3 to 4 working sets.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Another useless attempt at a photo. Hard to see if there's progress in these pics but there is for sure. Couple of weeks I'll do a side by side of the same pose.
> 
> Edit: it's clear I've been a greedy bastard today too :whistling: was deffo well over 4K cals.
> 
> View attachment 174023


 What do you weigh mate?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

B3NCH1 said:


> What do you weigh mate?


 I'd say around 185 pounds there.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

rbduk said:


> I'd say around 185 pounds there.


 What's your calories like and your height?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

B3NCH1 said:


> What's your calories like and your height?


 Right now I am 191 pounds, 3200 cals a day, 6ft. I'm not doing any cardio, just weights. My goal is to bulk without adding any more fat.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Really enjoyed the gym tonight! Think I need some straps though as my grip is weak as s**t it turns out. Decided not to do tris as shoulders tomorrow but arms were to f**ked for bis lol, can't win!

Deadlifts - 20kgx20, 40kgx5, 60kgx5, 80kgx5, 100kgx 5, 110kg x 3,2 (lost grip here)

BB rows 50kg x 8, 70kg x 2x8, 80kg x 6

Chest supported rows (single arm) 50kg x 3x8

Pull downs 77kg x 3x8

Standing Eze curls 25kg x 8,7,6

Reverse grip cable curls 4(plates)x 12, 5x10, 6x10, 8x 7, 6


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Couldn't go gym last night so got a few things out the way and popped in today for shoulders :

OHP 20kgx15, 40kgx5, 50kgx5 52.5kgx4, 2

DB lateral raises 10kg x 10, 15kg x 10,8,8

Face pulls 30kgx10, 70kgx8,8,8

DB rear Delts 15kgx8,8,8

Shrugs 120kgx8, 180kgx 5,5,5,5


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Another thing , the machine I use for shrugs is the deadlift machine, what's the difference when it comes to muscle activation between this and proper dead's? Must be a lot cos I can lift double on it compared to BB. Pic FYI:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

In other news. The scales hit 193 pounds this morning which is good news! That was post toilet but I did have a large meal last night so will double check tomorrow


----------



## hmgs (Jul 25, 2013)

Class 2 lever. Think wheelbarrow :lol:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

hmgs said:


> Class 2 lever. Think wheelbarrow :lol:


 I've only ever used it for shrugs but thought I'd give deads a try on it today just to see what it was like.


----------



## Jamiewilliamsss (May 14, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Couldn't go gym last night so got a few things out the way and popped in today for shoulders :
> 
> OHP 20kgx15, 40kgx5, 50kgx5 52.5kgx4, 2
> 
> ...


 Just clicked through your thread to get some inspiration for my poses for my next photos I thought you was gonna be pulling out all the pro moves lol , shrugs at this weight is impressive I've been doing them much much lighter but high reps think I need to try it your way


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Jamiewilliamsss said:


> Just clicked through your thread to get some inspiration for my poses for my next photos I thought you was gonna be pulling out all the pro moves lol , shrugs at this weight is impressive I've been doing them much much lighter but high reps think I need to try it your way


 Told you my poses were just as s**t as yours lol.

I'm planning a very small cut at the end of this cycle which should help definition and give me inspiration to take some decent photos.

I go heavy and low rep on shrugs in the hope it will help with my deadlift. At some point I'll switch to BB shrugs , sure the weight will go right down at that point


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Steady chest tonight

BB bench 20kgx10, 40kgx10, 60kgx5, 70kgx5, 80kgx5, 85kgx4,3

Incline DB 20kgx8, 32.5kgx8,6,8

High cable crossovers 20kgx10, 25kgx4x10

Eze preachers 20kgx10, 25kg x 8,6,5

Incline hammers 15kgx 7,7,7


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Is his better @BLUE(UK)?? 10kg up on last weeks bench


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Is his better @BLUE(UK)?? 10kg up on last weeks bench


 What's with the max 10 reps thing? I get the bar and do like 25, then I stick a plate on and do 15-20reps. No chance am I getting warmed up doing just 10 or fewer reps.

Incline BB, 20kg(that's just the f'kin bar) and you just did 8?! How fcukin lazy are you??!!

i reckon you only did hammer curls so you could think of @drwae and that other bummer standing either side of you as you pull their sausages.

Fuxake!!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> What's with the max 10 reps thing? I get the bar and do like 25, then I stick a plate on and do 15-20reps. No chance am I getting warmed up doing just 10 or fewer reps.
> 
> Incline BB, 20kg(that's just the f'kin bar) and you just did 8?! How fcukin lazy are you??!!
> 
> ...


 There's just no fuxking pleasing you is there. Too many reps, not enough reps.... :lol: You're worse than the Dorris sat upstairs!

i copied AMs bench and incline should have been DB but admittedly I was lazy on warmup reps


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> There's just no fuxking pleasing you is there. Too many reps, not enough reps.... :lol: You're worse than the Dorris sat upstairs!
> 
> i copied AMs bench and incline should have been DB but admittedly I was lazy on warmup reps


 Your weights ain't enough to do same as AM, stop being f'kin lazy.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Your weights ain't enough to do same as AM, stop being f'kin lazy.


 I'm getting there. I enjoyed it none the less. I reckon I'd have gone for 90kg with a spot but happy with 85 for now.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> I'm getting there. I enjoyed it none the less. I reckon I'd have gone for 90kg with a spot but happy with 85 for now.


 That's a key element, enjoying it. If you're enjoying pushing the numbers, you'll want more enjoyment and that means going harder.

Your missus must be quite understanding to your soft ass nature.


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Sorry mate but 180kg shrugs, you are not going to be shrugging that properly.

Not in a million years.

Not having a go, just think it's pointless to train like that. No way can you get a full stretch and a hard contraction at that weight. Far too heavy.

If you want to improve your deadlift, then deadlift. You're just spinning wheels otherwise.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Crackerman said:


> Sorry mate but 180kg shrugs, you are not going to be shrugging that properly.
> 
> Not in a million years.
> 
> ...


 I think we already agreed that the deadlift machine doesn't exactly match the numbers. I reckon on a barbell it would be half that weight.


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

rbduk said:


> I think we already agreed that the deadlift machine doesn't exactly match the numbers. I reckon on a barbell it would be half that weight.


 Yes, my apologies. I just saw you use that machine thing.

Here's something to try, get a 20kg plate in each hand and hold it by the cut out handle type thing, if your gym has those type plates. Arms completely straight, flat against your outer quads, shrug up as high as you can,try to push your traps into your ears and squeeze hard for 2-3 seconds, lower slowly and let the weight pull your traps down for a second.

Do 4 sets of 30 and tell me how your traps feel after.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Crackerman said:


> Here's something to try, get a 20kg plate in each hand and hold it by the cut out handle type thing, if your gym has those type plates. Arms completely straight, flat against your outer quads, shrug up as high as you can,try to push your traps into your ears and squeeze hard for 2-3 seconds, lower slowly and let the weight pull your traps down for a second.


 Shoulders back, eyes front.... cracking exercise


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Crackerman said:


> Yes, my apologies. I just saw you use that machine thing.
> 
> Here's something to try, get a 20kg plate in each hand and hold it by the cut out handle type thing, if your gym has those type plates. Arms completely straight, flat against your outer quads, shrug up as high as you can,try to push your traps into your ears and squeeze hard for 2-3 seconds, lower slowly and let the weight pull your traps down for a second.
> 
> Do 4 sets of 30 and tell me how your traps feel after.


 I'll give it a try. The gym has got those style plates.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

SRS advice needed! Knee f**ked again this week. Hasn't given me any jip out of the gym but as soon as I squatted 70kg I got a stabbing pain right in the centre of my knee cap. Before going for 80kg I tried a couple of body weight squats and the pain was so bad in my knee cap it nearly buckled! Wtf is going on, apart from my knee 70kg didn't feel bad one bit! It's a bit achy now an hour later but no where near the pain in the gym

Anyway, legs..

warmup with light curls/extensions for reps

Squats - 20x20, 40x10, 50x5, 60x5, 70x5, 80x0

SLDL - 20x20, 40x12, 60x3x12

Seated extensions - 84x12,10,9

Seated curls - 180lb x 9,7,6 (lower reps than last week as I've added sldl?)

Standing calves - (#10)x 10,12,12


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> SRS advice needed! Knee f**ked again this week. Hasn't given me any jip out of the gym but as soon as I squatted 70kg I got a stabbing pain right in the centre of my knee cap. Before going for 80kg I tried a couple of body weight squats and the pain was so bad in my knee cap it nearly buckled! Wtf is going on, apart from my knee 70kg didn't feel bad one bit! It's a bit achy now an hour later but no where near the pain in the gym
> 
> Anyway, legs..
> 
> ...


 That sucks mate. Other than Shoulder issues I've not had any other issues like with Knees, Back etc.

Think @AestheticManlet said something about Knee Pain recently, he might be able to help.

If not you might be lucky if @Fadi drops by at any point as I know he really knows his stuff with Squats and might be able to help you with that.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> That sucks mate. Other than Shoulder issues I've not had any other issues like with Knees, Back etc.
> 
> Think @AestheticManlet said something about Knee Pain recently, he might be able to help.
> 
> If not you might be lucky if @Fadi drops by at any point as I know he really knows his stuff with Squats and might be able to help you with that.


 Sure does suck. I really want to push my squats and actually felt really comfortable with them today. but that pain was unbearable, it happened last week too on hack squats. I avoided leg press this week too because of it.

I broke that knee cap 20 years ago , right through the middle. Wouldn't have thought it would cause this all these years later


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Sure does suck. I really want to push my squats and actually felt really comfortable with them today. but that pain was unbearable, it happened last week too on hack squats. I avoided leg press this week too because of it.
> 
> I broke that knee cap 20 years ago , right through the middle. Wouldn't have thought it would cause this all these years later


 I know the feeling mate. I moved to 105KG Squats today. Pushed out a shaky 4. Couldn't even go back for the 5th Rep! Once I'm back Bulking I really want to push Squats up. I should be squatting more than 105KG.

If it's the same knee that could be related mate, I've no idea what you can do, sorry bud. Hopefully someone can give you some guidance with it and what you can possibly do.


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

rbduk said:


> warmup with light curls/extensions for reps


 You may have seen the few words I wrote last week regarding warm up sets, and how I don't believe in warm up sets, but rather, workup sets, and you seem to have proven my point with your post, as I shall explain in a second.



rbduk said:


> Squats - 20x20, 40x10, 50x5, 60x5, 70x5, 80x0


 Ok, so you've already done your warm up right? If yes, what is the above? If yet another warm up, then here and now begins my reply to you regarding your painful knee mate. Looking at the above repetitions, even a novice can work out what your intention is as far as rep count per set is concerned, and I assure you it is neither 20 nor 10 Sir, but more like 5 ... and yes, I'm suggesting to you that there's a huge difference between 5, 10 and 20 reps, so this begs the question now, why?

I know Fadi, it's part of my war up mate. But I thought we've been through that phase, done and dusted already no? Please read what I wrote re this subject of "warm-up" and "work-up" sets here:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/336223-warm-up-sets/?do=embed

What you're really after is that in the "groove" feeling right! Great, go for it then, but please pick your warm up exercises accordingly, i.e. if it's squats you're doing as your first leg exercise, then by all means, go and have a "play" with an empty (20kg) bar for 5 minutes or so, as that would really give you that lubricated joints feeling ... in the path of the squat (I'm thinking nervous system here ok). If it's bench press I want, I don't do flys as a warm up, as it's a totally different path of travel as far as my nervous system is concerned, instead..., I would "play" with an empty bar performing bench presses, warming up but not killing my energy in the process.

Furthermore, if your intended work sets are made up of 5 reps/set, then it'd be best not to perform sets of 5 with 40kg, 50kg, 60kg, and 70kg ... rather, perform a max rep set of 3s and 2s instead. Something like this: 20kg (play with it for 5 minutes or until all feels nice and lubricated), 40kg x3, 50kg x2, 60 (or 70kgx2), 70kg x2 (if not done already), 80kg 5x5 or whatever the total sets are to be here. Why is that mate? Because energy is precious, not to mention it is of limited quantity ... we need to save it and guard it, reserving it to smash our working sets with, that's why. In your case I will add; because I want my knee's patella to be ready and able once I get to my top working sets, and not exhausted by unnecessarily long warm-up/work-up sets.

Moving on to a totally new topic now.



DRKE said:


> warmup with light curls/extensions for reps


 I know, I'm using the same quote, but now with a comment you may not have been expecting.

*Leg Extension the "innocent"!*

You sit down, position yourself accordingly, and away you go fully extending your knee joint ... so far so good. You return the weight/bring the weight back down, and suddenly you find yourself in a position where your shins are under your thighs (an angle that is below 90 degrees in the knee joints). What now? You hit another rep, and another, and yet another ... with each and every (innocent) rep building upon the one before it, some great pressure within your knee joint ... such positioning (below that 90 degree angle) is especially stressful and dangerous on the knees.

*Hack Squats ... another potential disaster waiting to happen ... to your knees*

"Potential disaster" because your fate is depending on two fundamental aspects with this particular lift.

*1.* Are you going to ego lift (ask Zack Khan about this, as he's earned a PhD with it for all the wrong reasons)?

*2.* Are you going to respect the now different biomechanics that come with this lift, and adjust your body's positioning accordingly, lest your knees become history?

In plain English: as the case was during the leg extensions, here also a 90 degree angle in the knee is not to be exceeded, lest the amount of flexion in the knees become excessive, leading to injury. How is that mate? You ensure that you place your feet 30cm (12") in front of your body, so when you do reach the bottom phase of the lift, both your knees and hips will be at the right angle with your upper body, saving both your knees and spine from a potentially ugly injury.

No Fadi I disagree mate, you should see this huge Quadzilla in my gym, he recommends placing your feet directly under your hips as in the squat position, he says you get maximum flexion in the knees this way, and therefore potentiate the maximum amount of muscle hypertrophy. Mmm, who am I to argue with a Quadzilla! Unless you possess some serious flexibility in your hip joint (and I do mean serious with a capital S), then I'd suggest you perform the hacks like normal bodybuilders do ... with feet placed up high (12") on the foot plate.

*Squats:* we all know that knees' travel follows toes, so if you ever allow for your knees to travel inwards, as you're applying maximum force upwards, you'd be asking for knee trouble, and have no one to blame but your lack of squat form instead of blaming the quite innocent squat movement itself.

Ok, this post has really dragged on (sorry about that mate), so it's best I apply the breaks right on here.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Definitely some food for thought there @Fadi ...

the extensions pre squat really were light just to get some warmth in my legs and yes, lighter squats were work up sets , however dropping the warm up extensions and lower reps on work ups makes perfect sense.

Interesting note on hack squats. This very pain started the week before on hack squats, where I drop all the way to the bottom!

Perhaps the knee needs some rest and implement these additional suggestions.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Shoulders tonight , bit of a mix up sesh mind

DB press - 15x5, 17.5x5, 25x5,4,4

DB lateral raise -15x10,8,8

DB rear delts - 15x3x8

Face pulls - 40x12,12,12

Plate shrugs (2sec pause) - 20, 15,13,12

Eze lying extensions - 30kg x 5,5,3

Ss

CGBP 30kg x 10,9,10

Rope push downs 30kgx12,10,9


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

So you dropped the weight on the face pulls? How did it feel?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Crackerman said:


> So you dropped the weight on the face pulls? How did it feel?


 More stable lol, was able to concentrate more on delts than staying upright!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

I dunno what went off with my deads tonight but I wasn't taking any weight off!

Deads 20x20, 40x10, 60x5, 80x5, 100x3, 110x5x1

BB rows 60x 3x12

Pull downs 70x3x10

Chest supported rows (1arm) 50x12,10,10

Few sets of cable push downs/curls


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> I dunno what went off with my deads tonight but I wasn't taking any weight off!
> 
> Deads 20x20, 40x10, 60x5, 80x5, 100x3, 110x5x1
> 
> ...


 Is that better or worse than last time mate?

I'd bin the 20x20 and 40x10.

60x5, 80x5 and 100x3 is perfect to go into your DL working sets.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Is that better or worse than last time mate?
> 
> I'd bin the 20x20 and 40x10.
> 
> 60x5, 80x5 and 100x3 is perfect to go into your DL working sets.


 Pretty much the same , last week I did 2 sets ( 3 and 2) on 110kg


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Chest today, hit my goal for bench this week which I'm happy about! Planned to do a little more on arms anyway but had to throw in a few more sets to perv on this smokin hot bird that came the gym just as I normally leave! I swear I wish chatting up in the gym wasn't so frowned on!

BB bench 20x20, 60x5, 70x5, 85x3x5

DB incline 17.5 x 15, 32.5x10,8,7

Pec deck 56x3x12

High cable crossovers 20x12, 30x12,12,11

Cable curls 30x15, 50x3x12

Reverse cable curls 30x15, 40x3x15

Hammer grip rope curls 30x15, 35x15, 40x15, 45 x8


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Chest today, hit my goal for bench this week which I'm happy about! Planned to do a little more on arms anyway but had to throw in a few more sets to perv on this smokin hot bird that came the gym just as I normally leave! I swear I wish chatting up in the gym wasn't so frowned on!
> 
> BB bench 20x20, 60x5, 70x5, 85x3x5
> 
> ...


 Nice session mate. You've sailed straight by me on Chest. Good progress you're making.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Nice session mate. You've sailed straight by me on Chest. Good progress you're making.


 Cheers mate. We'll see how that changes when you're out of your deficit!

Im deffo making better progress on chest than back but happy with overall progress so far.


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> Cheers mate. We'll see how that changes when you're out of your deficit!
> 
> Im deffo making better progress on chest than back but happy with overall progress so far.


 Definitely mate, you've made solid progress.

Think Chest will always be a bit of an issue for me mate. My back literally carries me at the gym. Trying to get legs up to give it some much needed support lol.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Knee felt s**t again on squats so went steady and skipped leg press again...

Squats 20x2x10, 40x5, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5,3

Sldl 70x12,10,8

Seated extensions 84x12,12,10

Seated curls 180lb x10,8,6

Walking lunges (10 plates) x 2 lengths x 1.5

Seated calves 30x8,12, 12,12

ive never done walking lunges before, they ruined me !!! I'll take that as my weeks cardio!


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

Walking lunges are fu**ing nasty.

I always do them at the end of my hypertrophy leg day, 70kg on the bar and 4x12 lunges.

Totally ruins me.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Crackerman said:


> Walking lunges are fu**ing nasty.
> 
> I always do them at the end of my hypertrophy leg day, 70kg on the bar and 4x12 lunges.
> 
> Totally ruins me.


 I'll count them next week. I thought I'd piss doing lengths of the gym, Fuxk that I could barely walk or breath after the first attempt. 4x12 sounds much better


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

rbduk said:


> I'll count them next week. I thought I'd piss doing lengths of the gym, Fuxk that I could barely walk or breath after the first attempt. 4x12 sounds much better


 They will help your squat massively too.

Keep doing them and make sure you step with each foot rather than bringing you foot to the other one and stopping.

Brutal.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Crackerman said:


> They will help your squat massively too.
> 
> Keep doing them and make sure you step with each foot rather than bringing you foot to the other one and stopping.
> 
> Brutal.


 Will do, yes brutal but really enjoyed them.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Walking lunges (10 plates) x 2 lengths x 1.5


 10 plates? That's 200kg you bullshitter!!



Crackerman said:


> They will help your squat massively too.
> 
> Keep doing them and make sure you step with each foot rather than bringing you foot to the other one and stopping.
> 
> Brutal.


 I think a lot depends on proportions which determines how one squats. Some feel squats mostly on quads whereas others may feel it in the hams and glutes. The latter will have most squat gain from doing lunges IMO. 
For me personally, squats always hit glutes and hams but since using squat shoes it has hit quads more and I barely feel it on glutes and hams. Lunges hit glutes and hams, especially if I take long strides.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 10 plates? That's 200kg you bullshitter!


 Lolzzzz. 10 plates on the machine thing. Probably 100kg I think



> I think a lot depends on proportions which determines how one squats. Some feel squats mostly on quads whereas others may feel it in the hams and glutes. The latter will have most squat gain from doing lunges IMO.
> For me personally, squats always hit glutes and hams but since using squat shoes it has hit quads more and I barely feel it on glutes and hams. Lunges hit glutes and hams, especially if I take long strides.


 I feel squats in my quads mostly

lunges glutes and hams.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Anyway you bollox @BLUE(UK) 3x5 on 85kg bench ain't bad eh! Going for 90 next week!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Lolzzzz. 10 plates on the machine thing. Probably 100kg I think


 So you walk with a plate machine??!!



rbduk said:


> Anyway you bollox @BLUE(UK) 3x5 on 85kg bench ain't bad eh! Going for 90 next week!


 When you do 100kg I'll bollox.



rbduk said:


> I feel squats in my quads mostly


 That's cos you got midget features.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> So you walk with a plate machine??!!


 It's a standing calf raise machine with pin selector for weights. But nothing written on so just logged the number i used


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> It's a standing calf raise machine with pin selector for weights. But nothing written on so just logged the number i used


 How the actual fcuk you doing walking lunges with this?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> How the actual fcuk you doing walking lunges with this?


 What the Fuxk are you on about :lol:

oh s**t now I realise. Lol. 10kg plate in each hand.

I though you was on about last weeks legs where I used the standing calf machine haha


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> 10 plates? That's 200kg you bullshitter!!
> 
> I think a lot depends on proportions which determines how one squats. Some feel squats mostly on quads whereas others may feel it in the hams and glutes. The latter will have most squat gain from doing lunges IMO.
> For me personally, squats always hit glutes and hams but since using squat shoes it has hit quads more and I barely feel it on glutes and hams. Lunges hit glutes and hams, especially if I take long strides.


 I agree mate, I squat high bar and have been narrowing my stance more and find I hit my quads way more as you say.... If I open my stance to shoulder width, then I feel activation in the glutes and hams.

I think for somone who is struggling with squatting, any accessory work can only bring benefits at this stage.

You low or high bar?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> When you do 100kg I'll bollox.


 Couple of weeks easy


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

rbduk said:


> Lolzzzz. 10 plates on the machine thing. Probably 100kg I think
> 
> I feel squats in my quads mostly
> 
> lunges glutes and hams.


 100kg lunges I thought for a second.... No chance mate. :thumb


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Crackerman said:


> I agree mate, I squat high bar and have been narrowing my stance more and find I hit my quads way more as you say.... If I open my stance to shoulder width, then I feel activation in the glutes and hams.
> 
> I think for somone who is struggling with squatting, any accessory work can only bring benefits at this stage.
> 
> You low or high bar?


 I try and low bar but it's as low as I can really as my shoulders naturally sit forwards which makes behind the neck uncomfortable but I'm working on it. I do try and keep pressure on quads as my hams and glutes are stronger due to many years squatting barefoot and lunges.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> What the Fuxk are you on about :lol:


 You goddamned f'kwit!!



rbduk said:


> oh s**t now I realise. Lol. 10kg plate in each hand.


 Muppet. :tongue:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Crackerman said:


> 100kg lunges I thought for a second.... No chance mate. :thumb


 Fuxking hell I'd fall through the floor


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

rbduk said:


> Fuxking hell I'd fall through the floor


 Me too!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Fuxking hell I'd fall through the floor





Crackerman said:


> Me too!


 I've done 100kg lunges in the past, not walking ones but in the rack, I can't recall going any heavier although 120kg seems to be in my mind for some reason but what I will say is that for me it wasn't comfortable, almost collapsing then straining back up. I'd much rather do higher reps after squats, walking lunges ideally. Sometimes I do my squats, then I do jumps, from full squat and jump forwards about 1.5m and land back in full squat. Then I do walking lunges. 
I just enjoy testing myself.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've done 100kg lunges in the past, not walking ones but in the rack, I can't recall going any heavier although 120kg seems to be in my mind for some reason but what I will say is that for me it wasn't comfortable, almost collapsing then straining back up. I'd much rather do higher reps after squats, walking lunges ideally. Sometimes I do my squats, then I do jumps, from full squat and jump forwards about 1.5m and land back in full squat. Then I do walking lunges.
> I just enjoy testing myself.


 I bet that's a fuxking sight at your size


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I've done 100kg lunges in the past, not walking ones but in the rack, I can't recall going any heavier although 120kg seems to be in my mind for some reason but what I will say is that for me it wasn't comfortable, almost collapsing then straining back up. I'd much rather do higher reps after squats, walking lunges ideally. Sometimes I do my squats, then I do jumps, from full squat and jump forwards about 1.5m and land back in full squat. Then I do walking lunges.
> I just enjoy testing myself.


 I agree again mate, I'm up to 70kg now walking and it's a huge difference from 60, like you said... Standing up out of the lunge is difficult and I can really feel it on the inner thigh. May drop it back to 60 and increase the reps.

I'm getting much better at pushing myself on legs since that seminar with Platz last year. The mindset is something that definitely develops alongside the training too I feel...


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Crackerman said:


> I agree again mate, I'm up to 70kg now walking and it's a huge difference from 60, like you said... Standing up out of the lunge is difficult and I can really feel it on the inner thigh. May drop it back to 60 and increase the reps.
> 
> I'm getting much better at pushing myself on legs since that seminar with Platz last year. The mindset is something that definitely develops alongside the training too I feel...


 Are you using DBs?


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

rbduk said:


> Are you using DBs?


 Barbell.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Crackerman said:


> Barbell.


 Ah there's not enough room in my gym to use a BB. Will either hold plates or DBs


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Crackerman said:


> The mindset is something that definitely develops alongside the training too I feel...


 The carryover of the mindset from squats to other body parts is what a lot of 'hard gainers' are lacking. I'm a huge believer in that it all starts in the mind hence it enjoy challenging myself' whereas most on here looking for shortcuts will say, 'I want results'. 
I had Platz book given to me years ago but I think it was the pic of Arnie in full squat with what looked like the whole world on each end of the bar back then which made me want to squat a fair amount for reps.



Crackerman said:


> Barbell.


 Using DB's ain't the same IMO.


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> The carryover of the mindset from squats to other body parts is what a lot of 'hard gainers' are lacking. I'm a huge believer in that it all starts in the mind hence it enjoy challenging myself' whereas most on here looking for shortcuts will say, 'I want results'.
> I had Platz book given to me years ago but I think it was the pic of Arnie in full squat with what looked like the whole world on each end of the bar back then which made me want to squat a fair amount for reps.
> 
> Using DB's ain't the same IMO.


 The whole seminar with him was class. He was honest about the drug use, and to be honest he only touched on it. The emphasis was on the training, the love of pushing yourself to the max EVERY time.

You rarely meet people that genuinely inspire you in life, he was most certainly one of them. And he made a personalised video on my phone for my sons 7th birthday.... The boy loved it.

Really cool guy, still squats 140 for 40 reps at 63 years old. Absolute beast!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Crackerman said:


> The whole seminar with him was class. He was honest about the drug use, and to be honest he only touched on it. The emphasis was on the training, the love of pushing yourself to the max EVERY time.
> 
> You rarely meet people that genuinely inspire you in life, he was most certainly one of them. And he made a personalised video on my phone for my sons 7th birthday.... The boy loved it.
> 
> Really cool guy, still squats 140 for 40 reps at 63 years old. Absolute beast!


 My kinda guy that loves the training aspect, it's what I thoroughly enjoyed even if some days I don't. 
140 for 40 is crazy, best I've done at 140 ATG was 3 sets of 15. That was brutal. By the 3rd set, I was worried to get under the bar, more in case I failed to hit 15 reps on that 3rd set as I'd already come so far. I reckon I could've done 20 reps in a set but anything after that would've been a waste of time as I'd have been spent. 40 reps!!! Never mind his age. Haha.


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> My kinda guy that loves the training aspect, it's what I thoroughly enjoyed even if some days I don't.
> 140 for 40 is crazy, best I've done at 140 ATG was 3 sets of 15. That was brutal. By the 3rd set, I was worried to get under the bar, more in case I failed to hit 15 reps on that 3rd set as I'd already come so far. I reckon I could've done 20 reps in a set but anything after that would've been a waste of time as I'd have been spent. 40 reps!!! Never mind his age. Haha.


 Nuts innit?

140 for 3x15 is decent mate, I've got 5x5 140 tomorrow night, not been this heavy for a while due to a niggle. Feeling good though... My mate did 140 for 32 reps at the seminar, he was fu**ing ruined for days after. Mind you, he got 240 for 5 this week and he's a natty!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Crackerman said:


> Nuts innit? 40 for 3x15 is decent mate, I've got 5x5 140 tomorrow night, not been this heavy for a while due to a niggle. Feeling good though... My mate did 140 for 32 reps at the seminar, he was fu**ing ruined for days after. Mind you you, he got 240 for 5 this week and he's a natty!


 I hope you meant 140 and not 40 as you typed. Haha. 
This time last year I was trying to bend my leg as my knee tendon went tight, was off work 3 months as was doing physio to get it bending. I did the 140 15x3 about 2 months or so before my tendon went. 
This year I have got up to 12 x 3 @140 but didn't quite do 15 x 3. Also did 180 x 9 but have to be careful not to wreck my knee again. Also have lower back issues(not excuses but sometimes I have to do front squats instead). Max was 220 x 3 which was disappointing as I thought I'd do 6. 
Max ever was 260(6 plates a side) for a double, I was young(22), natty and angry which is probably what f'ked my back. I was also doing Muay Thai as well. 
140 x 32. I'm guessing that when he(and Platz) did these, they took a few 'breaks' although the bar remained on the shoulders? That's not to take anything away from anyone, it's just planting seeds in my mind, new targets to beat. Unlikely but could be fun trying. Haha.


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I hope you meant 140 and not 40 as you typed. Haha.
> This time last year I was trying to bend my leg as my knee tendon went tight, was off work 3 months as was doing physio to get it bending. I did the 140 15x3 about 2 months or so before my tendon went.
> This year I have got up to 12 x 3 @140 but didn't quite do 15 x 3. Also did 180 x 9 but have to be careful not to wreck my knee again. Also have lower back issues(not excuses but sometimes I have to do front squats instead). Max was 220 x 3 which was disappointing as I thought I'd do 6.
> Max ever was 260(6 plates a side) for a double, I was young(22), natty and angry which is probably what f'ked my back. I was also doing Muay Thai as well.
> 140 x 32. I'm guessing that when he(and Platz) did these, they took a few 'breaks' although the bar remained on the shoulders? That's not to take anything away from anyone, it's just planting seeds in my mind, new targets to beat. Unlikely but could be fun trying. Haha.


 Yeah of course the 140...major typo!

180 for 9? Mate, that's proper and 260 for a double is serious.

Yeah there was several times where he was just stood with the bar, catching a breath, but platz is clever, he's like 1 more, 2 more, 1, more, 1 more.... Well there's 5 already. Its cool, he's on his knees fu**ing screaming at you to dig dig dig, fu**ing get it etc!

He's coming back next year to Strength Asylum.... Fancy it?


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Crackerman said:


> Yeah of course the 140...major typo!
> 
> 180 for 9? Mate, that's proper and 260 for a double is serious.
> 
> ...


 None of those lifts had much pause, I think the 3 x 15 had a pause at 12 to refocus for the last 3 reps and then I just wanted to die. 
At the moment I'm taking a bit of a break, going easier on the food intake and training cos it's doing me in as I'm 119kg but was 124kg the other week. I think I just need a few months at 106-110kg to gain a sense of normality. If I get back to reasonable numbers I'll probably be up for it.


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

BLUE(UK) said:


> None of those lifts had much pause, I think the 3 x 15 had a pause at 12 to refocus for the last 3 reps and then I just wanted to die.
> At the moment I'm taking a bit of a break, going easier on the food intake and training cos it's doing me in as I'm 119kg but was 124kg the other week. I think I just need a few months at 106-110kg to gain a sense of normality. If I get back to reasonable numbers I'll probably be up for it.


 Wicked mate, I'll keep you posted.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Crackerman said:


> Wicked mate, I'll keep you posted.


 Cheers.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Stuck at work TIL 6 today so late to the gym and late getting me tea! Some shoulders tonight..

OHP 20x13, 40x5, 50x5,5,5,4

DB lateral raise 15x10,10,9

DB rear delts 15x3x12

Face pulls 40x12,12,10

Low cable crossovers 20kg SS plate shrugs , 3 x 10/15


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Food is still fairly consistent. Although weekends don't always go to plan. Weight still increasing slowly, maybe too slow for my liking but I'm gonna try keep things consistent for the last few weeks of cycle (can't even remember how many are left!). Last weigh in was this morning at 194lbs of lean hench.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

rbduk said:


> I'm gonna try keep things consistent for the last few weeks of cycle (can't even remember how many are left!).


 Feels like it's been years :lol:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

TERBO said:


> Feels like it's been years :lol:


 I know lol. Think there's 4 weeks left or so, don't want it to run over as it's deca next and can't be delaying that!


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

rbduk said:


> Think there's 4 weeks left or so, don't want it to run over as it's deca next and can't be delaying that!


 How long you planning on cruising for?

You getting bloods done at any point?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

TERBO said:


> How long you planning on cruising for?
> 
> You getting bloods done at any point?


 12 weeks cruise. Bloods some point towards the end of cruise, around week 10 I think


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Back tonight, evening weight on gym scales 202 pounds...

Deads 20x20, 40x10, 60x5, 80x5, 100x4, 110x2x2

BB rows 65x3x12

Pull downs 77x3x10

1arm chest supported rows 50x3x12

CGBP 60x8,8,7

Overhead rope extensions 30x13, 35x2x12


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

rbduk said:


> BB rows 65x3x12
> 
> Pull downs 77x3x10
> 
> ...


 Are you really doing 12 sets of 3 reps, or is all that written round the wrong way ie BB rows should be 65x12x3 ?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

TERBO said:


> Are you really doing 12 sets of 3 reps, or is all that written round the wrong way ie BB rows should be 65x12x3 ?


 Lol nah!? 3 sets of 12. Is there a proper way to write these out ?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Diet still consistent. Could probably do with more sleep, 2 weeks left of this cycle and I think overall it's been a success. Not quite hit the 200 pound target but then I have purposely slowed down the weight gain.

Planned cruise is 150mg a week for around 12 weeks with bloods around week 10. Plan is to keep calories and training the same as they are now throughout cruise with a view to continuing bulking through to the end of next spring.

Chest day today, didn't feel warmed up enough on bench , lesson learnt for next week to spend a bit more time on it ....

BB bench 20x20, 60x5, 70x5, 87.5x4,4,3

DB incline 32.5x11,10,10

High cable crossovers 32.5x3x10

Pec fly machine 63x3x12

Incline DB hammer curls 15x3x10

Cable curls 50x3x12

Reverse cable curls 45x3x12

Hammer grip rope curls 45x3x12


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Took some measurements tonight to compare to the last. Not sure if it's impressive progress or not but I'm happy ...

9 weeks ago:

biceps - 15"

chest - 43"

upper leg - 21"

calves - 14"

Shoulders - 50"

today:

Shoulders 52"

Bicep 15.5"

Chest 44.5

Upper leg 22"

Calf 14.5"


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Legs tonight

Squats 20x10, 40x8, 60x5, 70x5, 80x5, 90x5 (90 degrees)

Seated curls 180lbs x 8,9,9

Seated extensions 84x3x12

Walking lunges (10kg plates in hand) x 4x12

Seated calves 30x12,10,10,12


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

rbduk said:


> Is there a proper way to write these out ?


 As I wrote it mate... normally Weight, Reps, Sets so 84x12x3 which is 84kg for 12 reps done 3 times.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

TERBO said:


> As I wrote it mate... normally Weight, Reps, Sets so 84x12x3 which is 84kg for 12 reps done 3 times.


 Well I never! There's pages here where people think I'm going 12 sets of 3 reps ffs.

I assumed as when talking about lifts we order it as 4 sets of 12 that's how you write it


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

rbduk said:


> Well I never! There's pages here where people think I'm going 12 sets of 3 reps ffs.


 Are you glad I asked now lol


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

TERBO said:


> Are you glad I asked now lol


 Yeah but I kind of feel too deep to change it now. :lol:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> today:
> 
> Shoulders 52"
> 
> ...


 About where I was at 15. I doubt you have a 27" waist though. :thumbup1: 
Keep soldiering on. :thumb


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> About where I was at 15. I doubt you have a 27" waist though. :thumbup1:
> Keep soldiering on. :thumb


 just wait till my 21st birthday!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> just wait till my 21st birthday!


 Thought we could go full **** when you turn 18?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Family troubles so couldn't go gym last night , so shoulders tonight and if all is well back tomorrow

DB press 25x6,7,8

DB lateral raises 15x10x3

DB rear delts 17.5x10x3

Face pulls 40x12x4

Low cable cross overs 20x10x3

Shrugs (20 plates) x 20x3


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

rbduk said:


> Family troubles so couldn't go gym last night , so shoulders tonight and if all is well back tomorrow
> 
> DB press 25x6,7,8
> 
> ...


 How you finding the shrugs mate?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Crackerman said:


> How you finding the shrugs mate?


 Feel it in my traps a lot more than that wheel barrow machine for sure! They're on fire by rep 17!


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

rbduk said:


> Feel it in my traps a lot more than that wheel barrow machine for sure! They're on fire by rep 17!


 And considerably less weight... Awesome mate.

I only use the 25 plates when doing that particular exercise, it's a revelation isn't it?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Crackerman said:


> And considerably less weight... Awesome mate.
> 
> I only use the 25 plates when doing that particular exercise, it's a revelation isn't it?


 Sure is. Our 25 plates don't have handles. Would need to use DBs to go higher


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

rbduk said:


> Sure is. Our 25 plates don't have handles. Would need to use DBs to go higher


 Up the reps then I would.... 50x3??!! :huh:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Crackerman said:


> Up the reps then I would.... 50x3??!! :huh:


 Fuxk that, I keep saying to myself , 30 tonight!!! One day haha


----------



## Crackerman (Jul 1, 2018)

rbduk said:


> Fuxk that, I keep saying to myself , 30 tonight!!! One day haha


 Lol I know that feeling....


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

well I didn't catch up with back on Saturday as car problems again!!! Hit a steady 195 pounds so should be a round 14 stone at cycle end.

Chest last night, hit reps on bench weight so up to 90kg next week.

BB bench 20x20, 60x5, 87.5x5,5,6 (spot last set)

DB incline 32.5 x10,9,10

Pec fly machine 70x 12,12,9

High cable crossovers 32.5 x12,12,9

Incline DB hammers 15x10x3

Cable curls 50x12,11,11

Reverse cable curls 45x15x3

Hammer grip rope curls 50x12x3


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> well I didn't catch up with back on Saturday as car problems again!!! Hit a steady 195 pounds so should be a round 14 stone at cycle end.
> 
> Chest last night, hit reps on bench weight so up to 90kg next week.
> 
> ...


 HEY !!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

anna1 said:


> HEY !!


 Hey you!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> Hey you!


 Hello lover boy . Thought you disappeared


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Hello lover boy . Thought you disappeared


 I am still here, lurked a bit last few days as had major car troubles and busy at work. Normal service to resume hopefully tomorrow!

bet you thought i'd snuck off to get to get quietly hench in the background so i can come back and throw some naughty pics at @BLUE(UK) :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> I am still here, lurked a bit last few days as had major car troubles and busy at work. Normal service to resume hopefully tomorrow!
> 
> bet you thought i'd snuck off to get to get quietly hench in the background so i can come back and throw some naughty pics at @BLUE(UK) :lol:


 s**t , he's been begging for them . Has been pretty cranky lately :lol:


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

anna1 said:


> s**t , he's been begging for them . Has been pretty cranky lately :lol:


 i've noticed, i think he has been missing me secretly. either that or its cos hes on a diet the mardy oaf


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> i've noticed, i think he has been missing me secretly. either that or its cos hes on a diet the mardy oaf


 Ha, I don't diet, I've never needed to.


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> Avoid cereals if possible mate and have an oat pot if its a snack/ second meal to fill a gap.
> 
> Cereal can be high in sugar and aren't as satiating as oats. Oats have a much greater nutrient profile, most cereals are calorie dense meaning you don't get a lot for a few hundred cals generally speaking.


 Yes, but 3 big bowls of sugar Frosties with semi skimmed milk after a hench City workout gives you such a lovely, cozy carb buzz, Endo.

Id choose Oats any day. I have oats everyday..... but if I had one of my urges, you know, if i felt like I was going to masturbate in public, I'd curb the impulse with a treat like Frosties. Take the edge off it.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

PSevens2017 said:


> Yes, but 3 big bowls of sugar Frosties with semi skimmed milk after a hench City workout gives you such a lovely, cozy carb buzz, Endo.
> 
> Id choose Oats any day. I have oats everyday..... but if I had one of my urges, you know, if i felt like I was going to masturbate in public, I'd curb the impulse with a treat like Frosties. Take the edge off it.


 Haha, aint that right mate. Don't get me wrong, I love cereal. But when on a diet/ lower cals theyre bang for your buck.

A few months ago I had a tremendous high carb day where I only ate cereals for each meal, it was a great day!

I had to go the shop to buy the cereal. I was astounded to find sugar puffs are now called honey monster wheat puffs, but still as delicious. And white choc co co-co pops are proper naughty, believe the hype!

PS, instead of curbing the impulse... Do both!


----------



## PSevens2017 (Apr 2, 2017)

Endomorph84 said:


> Haha, aint that right mate. Don't get me wrong, I love cereal. But when on a diet/ lower cals theyre bang for your buck.
> 
> A few months ago I had a tremendous high carb day where I only ate cereals for each meal, it was a great day!
> 
> I had to go the shop to buy the cereal. I was astounded to find sugar puffs are now called honey monster wheat puffs, but still as delicious. And white choc co co-co pops are proper naughty, believe the hype!


 Totally agree. If you're counting calories, oats are great value, taste good and great health benefits.

Cereal for every meal sounds proper. So easy to prep/wash up.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hectic week this had been, so only managed Monday and last night in the gym. Will try and fit legs over the weekend but not looking likely.

Back/shoulders

Rack pulls 40x10, 50x10, 60x5, 80x5, 100x5, 120x5, 130x3

BB rows 70x10,8,8

BB shrugs 70x12x3

CG seated cable rows 87.5x10x3

Rotary lat machine 170lbx8x3

Face pulls 40x12x3

SS

DB lateral raises 12.5x 10x3

Overhead cable/rope extensions 40x12x3


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

new weight this morning, steady over the weekend so logged, 196 pounds, the 14 stone milestone! next one is 210, where's them pies!!??


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

We are doing things a little different this week.

Chest/tris tonight:

BB bench 40x15, 50x12, 60x10, 70x8, 80x6, 70x8, 60x10, 50x12, 40x15

DB incline 17.5x15, 20x12, 22.5x10, 25x8, 27.5x6, 25x7, 22.5x10, 20x10, 17.5x 13

Skulls barx15, 5x12, 10x10, 15x8, 20x6, 15x8, 10x10, 5x20

Push downs 30x15, 35x12, 45x10, 50x8, 55x6, 50x8, 45x10, 35x20


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

rbduk said:


> We are doing things a little different this week.


 Wow some volume there mate, you having a big push for the finale?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

TERBO said:


> Wow some volume there mate, you having a big push for the finale?


 decided to have a big push up to xmas time,


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Tonight's session. Was supposed to do seated calves at the end but ran out of time still adjusting .

Lying curls 35x15, 40x12, 45x10, 50x8, 55x6, 50x8, 45x10, 40x12, 35x15

SLDL 45x15, 50x12, 55x10, 60x8, 65x6, 60x8, 55x8, 50x14, 45x15

Calf press 52x15, 61x12, 70x10, 79x8, 88x6, 79x8, 70x10, 61x20 , 52x15


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Tonight was back and bis! 5 day split now (m/t/w/f/s) till Xmas when I'll reevaluate. Blast extended till Xmas too


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> Tonight's session. Was supposed to do seated calves at the end but ran out of time still adjusting .
> 
> Lying curls 35x15, 40x12, 45x10, 50x8, 55x6, 50x8, 45x10, 40x12, 35x15
> 
> ...


 That's a lot of sets per exercise. Don't you get bored?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

anna1 said:


> That's a lot of sets per exercise. Don't you get bored?


 Nope it's good fun. Only a couple of exercises so overal not bad


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> Nope it's good fun. Only a couple of exercises so overal not bad


 Not bad at all . I find it intriguing that's all . x


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

anna1 said:


> Not bad at all . I find it intriguing that's all . x


 This was back and bis (starting light and bicep dominant) from Wednesday 6/11

Lat pull downs 42x15, 49x12, 56x10, 63x8, 70x6, 63x8, 56x10, 49x12, 42x15

DB rows 20x15, 22.5x12, 25x10, 27.5x8, 30x6, 27.5x8, 25x10, 22.5x12, 20x15

DB preachers 2.5x15, 5x12, 7.5x10, 10x8, 12.5 x6, 10x8, 7.5x10, 5x12, 2.5x15

Seated hammers 5x15, 7.5x12, 10x10, 12.5x8, 15x6, 12.5x8, 10x10, 7.5x12, 5x15

Cable curls drop sets 35x15, 25x13, 15x10

BB curls 21s 10, 12.5, 15


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> This was back and bis (starting light and bicep dominant) from Wednesday 6/11
> 
> Lat pull downs 42x15, 49x12, 56x10, 63x8, 70x6, 63x8, 56x10, 49x12, 42x15
> 
> ...


 No , no , no

all respect to you but I lose my temper after set 4 max lol


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Not gonna lie, I left the gym a sweaty mess after that. Quads tonight


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

rbduk said:


> Not gonna lie, I left the gym a sweaty mess after that. Quads tonight


 I'm sweaty just thinking about it lol


----------



## DRKE (Feb 25, 2019)

rbduk said:


> This was back and bis (starting light and bicep dominant) from Wednesday 6/11
> 
> Lat pull downs 42x15, 49x12, 56x10, 63x8, 70x6, 63x8, 56x10, 49x12, 42x15
> 
> ...


 Looks like my worst nightmare mate. Can't wait until I hit 36 months and will be dropping my rep range to 3!

What's the plan with this? You doing it for a set period or long term?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

DRKE said:


> Looks like my worst nightmare mate. Can't wait until I hit 36 months and will be dropping my rep range to 3!
> 
> What's the plan with this? You doing it for a set period or long term?


 5 day split and pyramids up to the end of December then reassess.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Quads tonight, even keeping things light I struggled with squats but will keep at them. I could/should have gone heavier on press though

Squat 40x15, 50x12, 60x10, 70x8, 80x3, 70x6, 60x6, 40x13

Leg press 40x15, 60x12, 80x10, 120x8, 200x6, 160x8, 120x10, 80x12, 40x15

Extensions 49x15, 56x12, 63x10, 70x8, 77x6, 70x8, 63x10, 56x12, 49x15


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Quads tonight, even keeping things light I struggled with squats but will keep at them. I could/should have gone heavier on press though
> 
> Squat 40x15, 50x12, 60x10, 70x8, 80x3, 70x6, 60x6, 40x13
> 
> ...


 When you squat, what makes you rack the weights?


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> When you squat, what makes you rack the weights?


 I'm not really sure. That 3rd rep at 80 took all my might. I am not a2g but past parallel. My legs only just got me up and then lots of lower back to get me upright


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> I'm not really sure. That 3rd rep at 80 took all my might. I am not a2g but past parallel. My legs only just got me up and then lots of lower back to get me upright


 Sounds like you're folding then using lower back to get back up. 
Have you ever tried front squats? Push chest up and drop ass between feet....do not push ass out as this encourages the back to fold on most people. If you front squat, same technique for back squat except I prefer to rotate my elbows forwards rather than back as this forces my body to remain upright. Hope that makes sense. 
I used to be an arse out squatter but changed it to more like a Olympic lifters squat to take strain off lower back.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Sounds like you're folding then using lower back to get back up.
> Have you ever tried front squats? Push chest up and drop ass between feet....do not push ass out as this encourages the back to fold on most people. If you front squat, same technique for back squat except I prefer to rotate my elbows forwards rather than back as this forces my body to remain upright. Hope that makes sense.
> I used to be an arse out squatter but changed it to more like a Olympic lifters squat to take strain off lower back.


 Never tried them but I keep meaning to. Was watching a girl front squatting 60kg in the gym the other day. She barely looked 10 stone lean and she was repping a2g perfect form. Sounds like they're worth a try though :thumbup1:


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

rbduk said:


> Never tried them but I keep meaning to. Was watching a girl front squatting 60kg in the gym the other day. She barely looked 10 stone lean and she was repping a2g perfect form. Sounds like they're worth a try though :thumbup1:


 If you do ass out on front squats the bar will roll off the shoulders. 60kg is good weight for her.


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

BLUE(UK) said:


> If you do ass out on front squats the bar will roll off the shoulders. 60kg is good weight for her.


 I wouldn't dare. I was a sight to behold watching her though. She was also practicing clean and presses with a weightless bar. Never thought I'd like the muscly look but she was fit!


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Shoulders today!

Military press 45x6, 40x8, 35x10, 40x7, 45x 4

Arnie press 15x8, 12.5x10, 10x12, 12.5x9, 15x6

Front DB lateral 10x8, 7.5x10, 5x12, 7.5x10, 10x8

Cable side laterals 7.5x8, 5x10, 2.5x12, 5x10,

Bent over laterals 15x8, 12.5x10, 10x12, 12.5x10, 15x8

Upright rows 50x8, 40x10, 30x12, 40x0, 50x8

DB shrugs 30x8, 27.5x10, 25x12, 27.5x10, 30x8

will do weight checkin on Monday as usual, was up this morning but I was a greedy c**t yesterday


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

197 pounds this morning. 1 up from last week so keeping the pace I want. Chest and tris tonight:

BB bench 42.5x15, 52.5x12, 62.5x10, 72.5x8, 82.5x6, 72.5x8, 62.5x10, 52.5x 12, 52.5x15

DB incline 17.5x15, 20x 12, 22.5x10, 25x8, 27.5x6, 25x8, 22.5x 10, 20x12, 17.5x13

Eze skulls 5x15, 10x12, 15x10, 20x8, 25x5, 20x8,15x10, 10x12, 5x15

Push downs 35x15, 40x12, 45x10, 50x8, 55x6, 50x8, 45x10, 40x12, 35x15


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Recent picture update, visual gains coming slowly but over 14 stone now holding bf.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

rbduk said:


> Recent picture update, visual gains coming slowly but over 14 stone now holding bf.
> 
> View attachment 177505


 ? Chest hair


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

B3NCH1 said:


> ? Chest hair


 Yeah I been lazy lol. Mostly gone now


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hams and calves tonight

Lying curls 35x15, 40x12, 45x10, 50x8, 55x6, 50x8, 45x10, 40x12, 35x15

DB sldl 15x15, 20x12, 25x10, 30x6, 35x3, 30x6, 25x10, 20x10, 15x0

Calf press 61x15, 70x12, 79x10, 88x8, 97x6, 88x8, 79x10, 70x12, 61x15


----------



## 18557 (Jul 5, 2010)

Back and bis tonight

Lat pull downs 49x15, 56x12, 63x10, 70x8, 77x6, 70x8, 63x10, 56x 12, 49x13

DB rows 22.5x15, 25x12, 27.5x10, 30x8, 32.5x6, 30x8, 27.5x10, 25x12, 22.5x15

Preacher db 5x15, 7.5x12, 10x10, 12.5x8, 15x6, 12.5x8, 10x10, 7.5x12, 5x15

Standing hammers 5x15, 7.5x12, 10x10, 12.5x8, 15x6, 12.5x8, 10x10, 7.5x12, 5x15

BB curls 21s 12.5, 15, 17.5


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I don't know why no one's mentioned this but your doing alot of uncessaey volume.

I do less working sets for my back in a week than you do just for your biceps in one session, seriously. Bicep tendenitis impending...

If you want to really grow and your on gear id honestly half the volume and up the intensity.

In comparison I do 12 sets a week for my chest over 2 sessions and it's one my best body parts

Not saying volume isnt important but I think you could honestly make much better gains upping intensity


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Look at the way Jordan Peters trains, the guy is a beast and strong as an ox


----------

